#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-03
<no0tic> hi jpatrick :)
<jpatrick> hi no0tic
 * jpatrick will not be around as often as he has lost his home connection
<no0tic> gah
<erUSUL> jpatrick: reason?
<erUSUL> jpatrick: technical problems?
<jpatrick> erUSUL: I've just lost it, no response from ISP
 * jpatrick slaps Telefonica
<erUSUL> jpatrick: :|
<erUSUL> jpatrick: i have telefonica too; never had a major problem
 * erUSUL crosses fingers
<jpatrick> erUSUL: might be bills, they've cut us off because of that before
<erUSUL> jpatrick: well hpe you got reconnected soon ;) if not ~39 channels would be a little orphaned XD
<jpatrick> erUSUL: I'm currently on 51 channels
<erUSUL> jpatrick: o.O!! the list keep growing...
<no0tic> :D
<jpatrick> well, cya all later! hasta luego!
<fetova> ta luego :)
<jpatrick> fetova: he perdido mi ISP ;)
<fetova> ????
<fetova> y eso?
<jpatrick> pues no se, no voy a estar aqui mucho
<fetova> oras... :P
<fetova> bue :p
<jpatrick> adios :'(
<fetova> ISP == Internet Servece Provider... cierto? :P
<jpatrick> sip
<fetova> okas
<fetova> pues... si era bueno...
<fetova> en verdad que estar triste es razonable, no hay muchos :P
<erUSUL> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-04
<sirex`> Hello. I want to use #ubuntu-lt channel for Lithuanian LoCo Team meedings, but this channel is registered by some one else, who is last seen on Freenode more than year ago.
<LjL> sirex`: hi. are you part of the lithuanian team?
<LjL> sirex`: actually, i see that you are
<sirex`> Yes.
<sirex`> LjL: I am one of those, who trying to create Lithuanian Team.
<sirex`> Is there ar chances, that I can get #ubuntu-lt ?
<LjL> sirex`: is the current registrant (md5`) also in the team?
<sirex`> No.
<sirex`> I did not hear any thing about him.
<LjL> sirex`: please, read this document about creating new ubuntu channels, and tell me if you have any questions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Coordination
<sirex`> Ok.
<LjL> sirex`, you probably want to add an entry for the channel here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<atoponce> LjL: for requests, such as sirex`, do we send them to #freenode, to handle the channel ownership change, or can that be done here?
<PriceChild> atoponce: it requires one of the council to request the ownership change, so here please.
<atoponce> irc council?
<PriceChild> yup
<atoponce> cool. thx
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-05
<mib_uxwl3xgk> I need support but can't get to the support channel because of my IRC client, can anyone help?
<LjL> mib_uxwl3xgk, can't you connect using a real client? like from port 8001?
<mib_uxwl3xgk> no, not with this machine.  I can't install anything new on Ubuntu, am using a web-based client
<LjL> mib_uxwl3xgk: ok, hold on a minute please
<mib_uxwl3xgk> sure
<LjL> mib_uxwl3xgk: please try to join #ubuntu now
<mib_uxwl3xgk> thanks LjL look like I am there
<greg-g> hello, I am I recently approved Ubuntu Member and I would like to graciously request my ubuntu/member cloak
<nalioth> greg-g: got a launchpad account?
<greg-g> greg.grossmeier
<Zelut> greg-g: how gracious of you :)
<greg-g> Zelut: :)
<greg-g> I felt like adding some flare to my request ;)
<greg-g> nalioth: is there anything else you need from me?
<nalioth> greg-g: i'll get it figured out
<greg-g> nalioth: ok, just ping me if you need me
<greg-g> nalioth: just got the confirmation email, thanks
<LjL> ubotu should be back into all channels it used to be, please tell me if that's not the case
<etretyak> Hi! Can I get a cloak?
<jpatrick> etretyak: ubuntu cloak of unafflicated?
<etretyak> jpatrick: ubuntu
<jpatrick> etretyak: if Ubuntu, please give us a link to your Launchpad page
<etretyak> http://launchpad.net/~etretyak
<etretyak> jpatrick: I've changed my nick from `iRon' to etretyak.. becase iRon was registered by someone else. :)
<jpatrick> etretyak: ...well that explains it
<jpatrick> etretyak: have you set an email for your nick and linked it to an alternative?
<jpatrick> etretyak: Freenode recommends: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<etretyak> jpatrick: yes i've done all steps from this faq page
<jpatrick> etretyak: excellent, please wait till nalioth comes back for your cloak, and PriceChild will add you to the cloaked people group.
<etretyak> Thanks!
 * PriceChild looks in
<PriceChild> etretyak: please /msg nickserv info and paste it into a PM for me so I can check before I ask for the cloak.
 * jpatrick runs for the hills
<PriceChild> and wow this is -irc
<jpatrick> yeah, most people come here asking for cloaks for some reason...
<Pici> I personally like them asking in here than in -ops
<etretyak> jpatrick: I asked here because it is described in LP/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks page
<LjL> hey, this *is* the right place for this
<jpatrick> etretyak: ah, cool
<PriceChild> yeah but no-one's ever read that before :)
<LjL> i read it!
<LjL> wait, i wrote it too :P
<PriceChild> etretyak: please '/msg nickserv info' and paste it into a PM for me so I can check before I ask for the cloak.
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild>  /msg nickserv info etretyak
<LjL> PriceChild: no, the one you gave works too
<jpatrick> PriceChild: same thing here
<PriceChild> good good then
<PriceChild> etretyak: you need to register a secondary nickname and link it to the first, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup and ask for help here if needed.
<etretyak> hm.. i did this
<PriceChild> what you pasted to me in pm says you didn't
<PriceChild> if you linked it correctly, /msg nickserv info would tell you all the nicknames linked
<etretyak> do i need to disconnect and connect to server again with another nick? and ther register it?
<etretyak> *then
<LjL> etretyak: /nick <newnick> will let you change nick
<LjL> without disconnecting
<PriceChild> etretyak: you should now be cloaked :)
<jpatrick> PriceChild: you have cloaking powers? :-/
<PriceChild> Nope.
<etretyak> got it! thanks!
<LjL> PriceChild: the right answer is "define powers" :P
<PriceChild> jpatrick: define powers.
<PriceChild> 8-)
<PriceChild> I can request cloaks.
<PriceChild> I can't do the nickserv magic myself though.
 * jpatrick waves at Zic and effie_jayx 
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  sir how are ya
<Zic> hi :)
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: I'm not a sir
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: and I'm fine, but tired.
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  can imaigne... how's school?
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: great now
<jpatrick> fetova: o/
<fetova> hola jpatrick :D
<jpatrick> fetova: si, todavia siguo con vida
<jpatrick> Zic: I thought as -fr op, I'd drag you in here
<Zic> no problem :)
<fetova> jajajajaja :D
<fetova> jpatrick: tuviste que despedirte de tu ISP?
<Zic> arrêtez où je parle français :)
<Zic> ou*
<jpatrick> fetova: nah, estoy en la biblioteca
<fetova> :P
<jpatrick> Zic: I studied French 6 years, forgot it all - shame...
<Zic> quel dommage jpatrick :}
<jpatrick> fetova: but I still understand it :)
<fetova> what?, jpatrick, french?
<jpatrick> Zic: ^
<Zic> :)
<jpatrick> fetova: that and german
<fetova> jejejeje, chingon :)
<Zic> personne d'autre à part jpatrick parle/écrit/comprend le français ? tsss
<no0tic> oui/yes, if you understand english :)
 * jpatrick hugs no0tic 
<LjL> Zic: j'ai compris ce que tu ais dit, donc je ne sais pas :)
<Zic> ah, zut :)
<Zic> no0tic: great
<dngnmstr> hello is this message visible?
<dngnmstr> im trying to get Pidgin to connect to IRC and not sure if its working.
<Pici> dngnmstr: yes.
<dngnmstr> excellent.  thankyou very much.
<atoponce> nope. can't see it
<Zelut> atoponce: smart mouth
<atoponce> heh
<xarquid> who you heheing at?
<atoponce> Zelut
<xarquid> ah
<xarquid> heh
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-06
<ErrantEgo> Martinp23: tell him he does
<TheDeadAngel666> bonjour a tous?
<TheDeadAngel666> c'est français ici?
<TheDeadAngel666> j'ai perd le pass ChanServ de #ubuntu-philo-fr
<nalioth> TheDeadAngel666: you are not the owner of that channel
<nalioth> Vous n'êtes pas le propriétaire de cette chaîne.
<TheDeadAngel666> c'est sov^36 le maitre
<nalioth> Il convient de s'interroger sur le canal.
<TheDeadAngel666> C'est sov^36 qui a enregistrer le chan mais on est plus ou moins trois opérateur
<nalioth> google is no good at translating  :(
<TheDeadAngel666> erf
<nalioth> une moment, svp
<nalioth> Martinp23: can you be of further assistance here?
<Martinp23> I can try :)
<TheDeadAngel666> sov^36 has registered #ubuntu-philo-fr...
<nalioth> TheDeadAngel666: yes.
 * ErrantEgo wishes he knew more than english... :-\
<nalioth> je ne parle pas francais  :(
<ErrantEgo> i know very little spanish, but not enough to offer any assistance, heh
<ErrantEgo> the conjugations of the verbs and whatnot threw me in the trash
<ErrantEgo> hehehe
<nalioth> TheDeadAngel666: what about sov^36 and #ubuntu-philo-fr ?
<Martinp23> TheDeadAngel666: Qu'est-ce que la probleme?
<Martinp23> erm - Quelle est la probleme?
<TheDeadAngel666> the problem is : I lost my pass of chanserv and It's sov^36 have registered this channel
<TheDeadAngel666> je suis lent, je parles pas bien anglai
<TheDeadAngel666> s
<Martinp23> TheDeadAngel666: l'anglais est tres bien, vraiment :)
<TheDeadAngel666> Thank's mart
<TheDeadAngel666> Thank's Martinp23
<nalioth> TheDeadAngel666: did sov^36 steal the channel from you?
<nalioth> je ne comprende
<Martinp23> TheDeadAngel666: sov^36 a volé la canale?
<TheDeadAngel666> non non
<TheDeadAngel666> He's my friend
<nalioth> TheDeadAngel666: he needs to come here
<TheDeadAngel666> oki
<TheDeadAngel666> He's absent
<TheDeadAngel666> ..
<TheDeadAngel666> Waiting plaese
<Martinp23> TheDeadAngel666: sov^36 a oubilié le password aussi?
<TheDeadAngel666> please
<TheDeadAngel666> oui
<Martinp23> ok
<TheDeadAngel666> We los the pass
<nalioth> ahh
<nalioth> we'll be here when he returns
<TheDeadAngel666> ok
<TheDeadAngel666> It's not a problem I awake his
<nalioth> TheDeadAngel666: no no no
<TheDeadAngel666> lool
<nalioth> TheDeadAngel666: your channel is illegal under freenode and ubuntu guidelines
<nalioth> TheDeadAngel666: it should be ##ubuntu-philo-fr
<TheDeadAngel666> I don't understand the word "guideline"
<nalioth> rules
<Martinp23> TheDeadAngel666: umm - indication?
<nalioth> channels starting with #ubuntu should be official Ubuntu project channels
<TheDeadAngel666> I must rename my chan?
<nalioth> Freenode isn't like other networks.  Our channel guidelines can be found here: http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml TheDeadAngel666
<nalioth> freenode rules say that "non official" channels can use two ## in their name to show this
<TheDeadAngel666> ok it's not a probleme I make it
<Martinp23> TheDeadAngel666: Oui, - freenode n'est pas comme les autres networks et tu peux lire les regles ici:  http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml  (en anglias :\)
<Martinp23> TheDeadAngel666: Les canales officieles ont un nom avec un seul "#".  Pour les autres chanels, pas officielles, utilisez le prefix "##".
<Martinp23> (est "canale" masculine ou feminine?!)
<TheDeadAngel666> canal est masculin
<Martinp23> ahh merci
<TheDeadAngel666> Masculin ou féminin
<TheDeadAngel666> ;)
<P3L|C4N0> this is unisex
<P3L|C4N0> >)
<TheDeadAngel666> The english language it's so hard for me...
<TheDeadAngel666> I can't explain it...
<TheDeadAngel666> I don't like it
<TheDeadAngel666> -_-'
<nalioth> TheDeadAngel666: practice  :)
<TheDeadAngel666> nalioth: It's very hard...
<_Jul|aN> english is the best
<nalioth> practice makes it easier
<TheDeadAngel666> i can't it... I think the Deutsch is better than English
<TheDeadAngel666> _Jul|aN: t'es un faux-derch'
<_Jul|aN> i dont no ?
<_Jul|aN> TheDeadAngel666 speak frensh ?
<LjL> TheDeadAngel666: l'*anglais* est difficil et tu parles *français* et dis que c'est plus facil l'*allemand*? sonne tout au contraire pour moi :P
<TheDeadAngel666> I speak French, it's normally... I'm French
<TheDeadAngel666> and
<TheDeadAngel666> learning Deutsch is so simply than learning English
<_Jul|aN> je speak francais un peu smoll
<TheDeadAngel666> and I don't speak very well....
<TheDeadAngel666> _Jul|aN: ...
<_Jul|aN> la france est joli
<TheDeadAngel666> You must tranlate a sentance... not a word...
<nalioth> TheDeadAngel666: that is because you are next door to Germany and can practice
<TheDeadAngel666> _Jul|aN: It's for you
<LjL> TheDeadAngel666: je parle tu parles il parle nous parlons vous parlez ils parlent = i speak you speak he speaks we speak you speak they speak. seems easier in english to me :P
<TheDeadAngel666> no... I'm leave in Charentes...
<TheDeadAngel666> I'm next door to the see
<LjL> live, leave signifique laisser
<TheDeadAngel666> Ich spreche Deutsch...
<TheDeadAngel666> oups
<TheDeadAngel666> Sorry
<TheDeadAngel666> no... I'm live in Charentes...
<TheDeadAngel666> I do this error at school everyday
<LjL> c'est parce en francais il y a pas de difference entre "i" longue et breve
<TheDeadAngel666> Yes... It's damage... It's... The French language... -_-'
<TheDeadAngel666> I'm sorry...
<P3L|C4N0> TheDeadAngel666, vorbesc romaneste?
<TheDeadAngel666> hein?
<TheDeadAngel666> What you say?
<LjL> he asked if you spoke romanian
<TheDeadAngel666> No... I speak only French...
<TheDeadAngel666> A little English
<TheDeadAngel666> and Deutsch
<TheDeadAngel666> It's all
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> and i was wondering what's needed to have ubotijo around
<LjL> jpatrick, nxvl would like to know about botijo
<LjL> nxvl, espera que arribe jpatrick, el bot es suyo, es el mismo codigo de ubotu pero los factos son en español
<nxvl> LjL: thnx
<TheDeadAngel666> noooo !!!
<TheDeadAngel666> Not Spain please...
<LjL> TheDeadAngel666, as the topic says, "this channel is multilingual" :)(
<TheDeadAngel666> :'(
<TheDeadAngel666> I don't understand it... I'm sad...
<TheDeadAngel666> :)
<LjL> TheDeadAngel666: then learn it. that's what i do when i don't understand a language :P
<TheDeadAngel666> That's right
<nxvl> LjL: and what about Locobot?
<LjL> nxvl: that's not under our control, you need to email admin at ubuntu hyphen eu dot org (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#head-3764552ccef65ea78b1fd8d16bee097a5ca6c76c )
<nxvl> LjL: thnx
<TheDeadAngel666> Goodbye and lot of thank's
<TheDeadAngel666> I'll become here after
<TheDeadAngel666> sov^36 arrive...
<TheDeadAngel666> Hi
<TheDeadAngel666> I become with the master of #ubuntu-philo-fr's channel
<ompaul> philo?
<sov^36> like "philosophie" ?
<TheDeadAngel666> Martinp23: You're here?
<sov^36> i don't know the english word sorry
<Martinp23> yes :)
<TheDeadAngel666> Martinp23: you remember my requets?
<TheDeadAngel666> We lost the pass of ChanServ on #ubuntu-philo-fr...
<Martinp23> nalioth: ping ^
<ompaul> sov^36, philosophy
<sov^36> ompaul: yep, an old word for trolling :p
<TheDeadAngel666> I wait...
<Martinp23> TheDeadAngel666: Oui - est le canal lié (?) au Ubuntu?
<TheDeadAngel666> This chan is not "lié" at ubuntu...
<TheDeadAngel666> It's a personnal chan
<Martinp23> Ou c'est pour la discussion generale de philosophie?
<ompaul> then it may not have a #
<ompaul> it must have a ##
<ompaul> nalioth, ^^ pour vous ;-)
<TheDeadAngel666> C'est un canal pour nous... Rien a voir avec la philosophie ou ubuntu
<Martinp23> TheDeadAngel666: ##philo-fr est peut-etre un nom plus bon.
<Martinp23> ah ok.
<TheDeadAngel666> le seul lien entre nous... c'est qu'on arive de #ubuntu-fr
<Martinp23> TheDeadAngel666: Depuis ##ubuntu-philo-fr est probablement mieux.
<TheDeadAngel666> oui c'est sur.. mais on va perdre des gens en changeant de chan
<TheDeadAngel666> Can you erase it?
<nalioth> TheDeadAngel666: just leave the channel, and i'll take care of it
<TheDeadAngel666> care iun french please?
<TheDeadAngel666> in*
<sov^36> is it maybe possible to erase it but keep it just a few day in order to make the peoples aware of that change ?
<ompaul> TheDeadAngel666, exit the channel please
<ompaul> sortie
<sov^36> the channel should be empty ?
<nalioth> 1204839684 15:41 < sov^36> is it maybe possible to erase it but keep it just a few day in order to make the peoples aware of that change ?   <<< oui, c'est bon
<sov^36> nalioth: thanks a lot
<nalioth> :)
<TheDeadAngel666> oki
<TheDeadAngel666> we leave this chan
<TheDeadAngel666> Martinp23: pas de probleme ce sera fait
<Martinp23> ook
<TheDeadAngel666> I go ti the bed
<Martinp23> ok - bonne nuit :)
<TheDeadAngel666> I can't connect to the web or IRC during one week
<TheDeadAngel666> I become after
<TheDeadAngel666> goodnight
<TheDeadAngel666> A kiss you
<TheDeadAngel666> lot of thak's
<TheDeadAngel666> Martinp23: learn the french for my back
<sov^36> i become after ?
<sov^36> what does that means ?
<Martinp23> I think: "I can't connect to the web or IRC for a week.  I'll come after that."
<LjL> good second guessing :)
<Martinp23> ;)
<sov^36> :)
<sov^36> well, i got to go
<sov^36> thanks again
<sov^36> bye :)
<LjL> ugh the highlighting
<warddr> where can i get an ubuntu cloak?
<LjL> warddr: are you an Ubuntu member?
<warddr> I am part of the belgian ubuntu team
<LjL> warddr: not the same thing. you need to be part of the Ubuntu Members team to be eligible for a cloak
<warddr> oh
<MagicFab> heya
<LjL> hi
<MagicFab> My close friend mneptok tells me I need botijo on #ubuntu-co :)
<LjL> MagicFab, wait in the queue, there's #ubuntu-pe first ;)
<LjL> no really, you need jpatrick to wake up
<MagicFab> cool
<LjL> @bot
<botijo> Soy yo! botijo el bot de Ubuntu-es. Para mas info de mi y como usarme mira: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Proyecto:Botijo
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-07
<jpatrick> LjL: I put botijo in #ubuntu-co?
<no0tic> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> hey no0tic
<jpatrick> "Channel #ubuntu-pe is private" hmm
<no0tic> uhm..
<no0tic> pe?
<no0tic> perù?
<jpatrick> yeah, LjL said they wanted the bot
<jpatrick> @syn
<botijo> ACK!
<no0tic> jpatrick, why spanish channels are private in some way? ubuntu-es has private access list, pe is whole private..
<jpatrick> no0tic: ask pelicano, I have no clue
<no0tic> jpatrick, did you know that we have a new op on -es?
<jpatrick> nop, I have no internet at home...
<no0tic> jpatrick, ah, right...
<jpatrick> who is the poor bloke?
<no0tic> jpatrick, he's RoAkSoAx aka ^AnDr3s or something lamer
<jpatrick> ...
<jpatrick> and I thought my nick was bad
<no0tic> I thought mine was
<no0tic> and probably _is_
<no0tic> I was thinking about changing it, but by now everybody know me as no0tic...
<jpatrick> yeah, everyone complained what I changed mine
<no0tic> jpatrick, you changed cloak too?
<jpatrick> nop
<jpatrick> just linked
<gioppo> jpatrick, this is my to be nick
<jpatrick> thi is to be my nick*
<jpatrick> s/thi/this
<gioppo> uhm..
<gioppo> jpatrick, this is my "to be nick"
<gioppo> jpatrick, ?
<gioppo> but my cloak doesnt change..
<jpatrick> ahhh
<jpatrick> not yet definate
<no0tic> anyway..
<no0tic> I don't think I'm going to change it sooner
<no0tic> jpatrick, did you understand what I wanted to do saying "my to be nick?"
<jpatrick> yeah
<no0tic> I wanted "to be" to be an adjective
<jpatrick> yeah, I got it wrong
 * jpatrick off to school
<no0tic> jpatrick, bye
<jpatrick> hola RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> hola jpatrick
<jpatrick> RoAkSoAx: he puesto botijo en #ubuntu-pe como me havian dicho
<RoAkSoAx> jpatrick, si ya lo vemos gracias :)
<jpatrick> de nada :)
<RoAkSoAx> ;)
<LjL> ah jpatrick
<LjL> magicfab asked for it too for #ubuntu-co
<jpatrick> LjL: did it
<LjL> right i didn't check, thanks
<jpatrick> I thought I pinged you in the channel too :)
<RoAkSoAx> jpatrick, botijo is based on supybot ???
<LjL> jpatrick, i was probably not connected
<jpatrick> RoAkSoAx: yes
<jpatrick> LjL: ah ok
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-08
<XiXaQ> yesterday, I was kicked and banned from #ubuntu for a simple tab completion error. I was going to send a CTCP TIME to #Ubuntu-no, which is a small channel. Instead, the message was sent to #Ubuntu, which lead to an immediate kick and, from the looks of it, permban. That's just riddiculous.
<jpatrick> XiXaQ: best try in #ubuntu-ops for #ubuntu issue's
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-09
<nalioth> !member | michalski
<ubotu> michalski: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<michalski> wow thanks
<sordith> how would somebody go about making a complaint up about a certain Ubuntu Developer, when he failed to respect the Community Guidelines in multiple points?
<ompaul> hardly an IRC issue
<sordith> how would you know without having heard anything about the issue yet?
<ompaul> well then saying developer is masking the issue
<sordith> the behaviour was observed here on IRC
<ompaul> have you logs?
<sordith> if they are required, then i can serve logs
<ompaul> you will be required to back up your case
<ompaul> now was it an irc issue?
<sordith> thats not the main problem for me at the moment, how to backup my claims
<ompaul> in an official ubuntu channel?
<sordith> i am at my first step to find out who to address
<ompaul> define what the problem as you saw it was
<ompaul> where it happened
<ompaul> I really can't point you in any direction until you do that
<sordith> the situation started on #ubuntu-uk, from there i was taken to #ubuntu-ops, where the situation was escalating further, then i was taken to this channel here, where the climax of abuse happened
<ompaul> and what was your contribution to this
<sordith> my contribution was to play the role of a black sheep for a heavily disturbeb anti social personality
<sordith> s/disturbed
<ompaul> was this on Friday by any chance?
<sordith> i need to check when that was
<ompaul> please do so
<sordith> Feb 20th, around 10 GMT
<ompaul> and give me the nick of the wronged party as you saw
<ompaul> it
<sordith> the cause was popey, the helpers were Tm_T and Daviey
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> that is not what I asked
<ompaul> what I asked was what was the nick of the party that was considered wronged?
<sordith> can you express "considered wronged" in a more simplified way so non-native speakers understand what you are asking for?
<ompaul> the person who was on the wrong end of the stick -- you are here making claims and further to that -- you are
<ompaul> suggesting they have been wronged
<ompaul> ohh well - failure to communicate and I have not got all day
<sordith> i am not sure if i get your point, but i was target of popey who felt the need to escalate a situation more and more, and Tm_T and Daviey were helping him to make me feel really bad
<ompaul> that kind of text reads in a really familiar way
<sordith> i cant control your intuition, nor do i want to
<sordith> i am still on my first step to find out who to address with my problem
<ompaul> if you are indeed the party they assumed you were you are prohibited from entering freenode
<ompaul> if not then fine
<sordith> ompaul: shall we ask christel if she has time to fix your problem?
<ompaul> hahahaha
<sordith> whats funny about that?
<sordith> i talked to christel a few times, she knows who i am. and i am sure she can help you with your current problem
<sordith> in case you feel a need to blow the current situatioon out of proportion you make my problem much more complex, because i will have to address your behaviour also
<ompaul> in what context
<ompaul> I find it funny that you refer to staff - I am not staff and have not been for a long time
<sordith> feel free to read the backlog since we started to talk while i enjoy a cigarette in my kitchen
<ompaul> right so - I am out of here - message time
<sordith> try to keep simple problems simple. if your mental state does not allow currently, take a break
<sordith> let freenode staff worry whether a person is allowed to visit the network
<sordith> now, who do i address with my problem, please?
<sordith> thats no problem if i need to take some more time and patience
<sordith> i am a nice person actually, if the other involved people manage to communicate in a non-violent manner
 * sordith is still waiting patiently
<sordith> at the moment my situation feels like the responsible people here think something like "to best we can do is to ignore the problem of this dude"
<sordith> that is indeed better than trying to make me go away by brute force
<sordith> if popey had style and a stable personality, he could easily fix the problem he caused, by telling me something simple like "sorry for causing harm, lets move on"
<sordith> i expect other people to help to keep simple problems simple, so i really want to try to live that by own example
<popey> as I said at the time, take it up with whoever you need to, irc council or community council
<sordith> popey: why do you want me to escalate the situation between you and me?
<popey> There is no issue between you and me as far as I am aware, but if you have an issue with me then I can only suggest you take it up with the appropriate prople.
<popey> *people
<sordith> popey: the source of our problem is obviously, that you are convinced about the fact that i should not be allowed to visit this chat network. is that so?
<popey> Whether that be the Ubuntu IRC council, Freenode or the Ubuntu Community council.
<popey> one moment, brb
<sordith> take your time
<sordith> popey: i joined #ubuntu-uk and you could have simple asked me to leave, because you dont like me for whatever reason. instead you used a ban and told me to go to #ubuntu-ops, where i was treated bad and banned with the comment to go to #ubuntu-irc where i was treated bad and banned
<sordith> the reason seems to be that i used to have beef with christel many years ago, which was escalated by multiple people do some massive IRC drama
<sordith> there is 2 questions: what benefit do you personally have, when i constantly fall from the network?
<sordith> and why is it so hard to keep problems on the smallest possible level?
<sordith> what i did to christel was not right. but you cant imagine how often i paid for that already
<sordith> so when that is sorted out that i was punished often enough for some private conflict that happened years ago, the next problem to sort out is, that my personality obviously causes discomfort
<sordith> there is nothing wrong by telling me, that i am not liked
<popey> you are not liked
<sordith> there is also nothing wrong by giving me instructions how to do better
<sordith> the complaint from me is how that is communicated
<sordith> the less violence is involved, the easier i can accept it
<sordith> my main problem is, that i unwillingly play the black sheep for a few people who are pretty close to anti social personality disorder
<sordith> and i cant fix that all alone
<popey> you could start by not insulting me every time I see you
<sordith> how did i insult you, as that was not my plan, please?
<popey> 12:56:57 < sordith> if popey had style and a stable personality, he could easily fix the problem he caused, by telling me something simple like "sorry for causing harm, lets  move on"
<sordith> how is that insulting to you?
<popey> calling me unstable
<sordith> i admit that can hurt feelings of a sensible and sensitive person, but i dont find that insulting
<sordith> cause i did not call you unstable
<popey> you implied it
<popey> I'm not going to waste my sunday afternoon arguing that
<sordith> i made that a condition, that if you are stable and if you have style, then you manage to fix a problem that you caused
<popey> Anyway, I have already said what I think you should do
<sordith> and i dont plan to go harassing you all sunday about small, not important details. all i wanted is to solve the dispute between you and me
<popey> take it to the irc council, cc or freenode
<sordith> but i also dont plan to esclate this problem further by writing mails or contacting other people
<popey> stalemate then
<sordith> so you are not willing to keep small problems as small as possible?
<popey> I am not willing to waste my sunday afternoon discussing something which could be resolved by a 3rd party
<sordith> i am quite sorry then, because the Code of Conduct that you signed as Ubuntu Developer should enable you, to keep problems that _you_ cause simple and small, without unnecessary escalation
<popey> this is a necessary escalation IMO
<sordith> and its quite scary that i have to lecture you on your guidelines
<popey> you dont
<popey> you think you do
<popey> but you dont
<sordith> i just need to move on and go at risk that you do again, what you did on #ubuntu-uk with me, running me then through #ubuntu-ops and #ubuntu-irc to get more and more beatings, only to give you the feeling you helped to punish somebody for something you dont even know?
<popey> I apologise for telling you to go to #ubuntu-ops, that was merely a mistake of mine, not realising which channel dealt with these issues
<popey> I should have directed you to #ubuntu-irc it seems
<sordith> accepted, and i appologize for all the mistakes i did which affected you directly or indirectly
<sordith> you can be sure that i will keep working on my personality problems
<sordith> you can also be sure that i will do my best to be an advocate of the Freenode Policy and the Freenode Guidelines
<sordith> have a good day you all
<ompaul> anyone with ops here?
<PriceChild> I do yes.
<ompaul> PriceChild, see -ops
<ompaul> PriceChild,  actually now just mute the other one
<ompaul> please
<ompaul> PriceChild, you now have two live bots here - please mute ubotu
<ompaul> !test
<ubotwo> Fbiled.
<ompaul> thanks
<ompaul> PriceChild, now you know - we will never know :)
<zack> hello there
<zack> anyone there
<zack> ok then
<nalioth> wow a whole 30 seconds
<Seeker`> nalioth: thats a long time for some people
<tonyyarusso> I IRC at relativistic speeds!
<no0tic> :)
<no0tic> he probably was on a spaceship
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-02
 * jpds senses that we're going to get some cloak requests soon.
<jpds> Blimey, talk about just on time.
<DougieRichardson> funnily enough...
<drubin> DougieRichardson: same here :)
<drubin> https://edge.launchpad.net/~drubin here is my launchpad profile.
<DougieRichardson> https://launchpad.net/~dougierichardson
<jpds> Pricey. nalioth: evening, can you please help these gentlemen with their cloaks when you have the time?
<jpds> DougieRichardson: Seeing as you don't have a cloak right now, you may have to set up your nick as per: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<DougieRichardson> Sorry - my fault - using an older version of xchat
<larslj> can I have a cloak please, https://launchpad.net/~larslj
<drubin> jpds: is Pricey the only person that can do it?
<drubin> thanks!!!
<nalioth> obviously not
<jpds> drubin: nal can too, but they're both Freenode staff and IRC Council members.
<drubin> nalioth: thanks :)
<jpds> larslj: Please make sure you've setup up your nick as per: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<larslj> jpds: I thought I had, what's missing?
<nalioth> larslj: /msg nickserv info larslj
<jpds> nalioth: Cloak for forestpixie.
<jpds> ;-)
<nalioth> DougieRichardson: whenever you're set up, we're ready to cloak
<forestpixie> ha ha - yes please
<DougieRichardson> nalioth: i am as per the link
<nalioth> DougieRichardson: /msg nickserv info DougieRichardson
<nalioth> there needs to be a primary and alternate nick and an email   DougieRichardson larslj
<DougieRichardson> how do I add a second nick?
<nalioth> DougieRichardson: by reading the URL jpds provided
<DougieRichardson> sorry
<drubin> thanks guys.
<forestpixie> nalioth: how do I go about getting a member cloak? or are you delaing with those who got here before me?
<jpds> forestpixie: Might want your LP page to check.
<forestpixie> sorry
<Pricey> I'll sort it forestpixie.
<forestpixie> https://edge.launchpad.net/~the-piskie
<forestpixie> ty Pricey :)
<larslj> thanks for the cloak :)
<jpds> No problem, and congrats.
<Nafallo> London... that's like... here.
<Nafallo> :-)
<Pricey> forestpixie: done
<forestpixie> thanks Pricey - and thanks for the vote too :)
<forestpixie> Pricey: it'll change from unaffiliated next time I login I assume
<Pricey> forestpixie: no
<Pricey> forestpixie: /whois forestpixie
<forestpixie> oh cool :) - thanks then
<forestpixie> cya all
<DougieRichardson> nalioth: back in a mo when i've installed xchat-gnome
<nalioth> DougieRichardson: don't do that
<Nafallo> huga
<nalioth> DougieRichardson: puhlease don't do that
<nalioth> xchat-gnome is an abomination
<DougieRichardson> nalioth: ok any suggestions? xchat is not letting me /nick
<nalioth> may i ask why you would want to install it, DougieRichardson ?
<nalioth> DougieRichardson: are you in a channel where you are not voiced?
<nalioth> it's not xchat that is preventing you, but the server
<DougieRichardson> nalioth: sorry I'm a bit of a biff at this
<DougieRichardson> nalioth: Fixed it
<DougieRichardson> Thanks all
<ubot4> mgdm called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<Nafallo> we appear to have an #ubuntusverige
<Nafallo> can I have it removed? :-)
<LjL> Pricey ^
<Nafallo> chanserv says it's an outcome of the internal fights we had a couple years back.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-03
<jester-> hi
<jpds> Which ubot was supposed to be in -locoteams?
<jpds> ubot2: @join #ubuntu-locoteams
<ubot2> jpds: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nealmcb> ubottu: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also good for use over ssh.  See https://launchpad.net/screen-profiles for status bars, clocks, notifiers (reboot-required, updates-available), etc.
<jpds> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<nealmcb> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<weedave> hi, anyone able to explain something to me. i know how to do it in wondows and im sure ubuntu can do it just not sure how?
<nizarus> weedave, see #ubuntu for support
<weedave> thnx got it =]
<Mean-Machine> eveninkz, could someone help me with getting the cloak set up?
<Mean-Machine> eveninkz, could someone help me with getting the cloak set up? https://launchpad.net/~mdanielski
<erUSUL> nalioth: Pricey ping ^^^^^^^
<Pricey> Mean-Machine: done
<Mean-Machine> Pricey, thanks a mill!
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-04
<jester-> hi
<ubot4> Hobbsee called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
 * Panarchy says Hi
<Myrtti> lolhelp?!
<Flipper> hi
<Myrtti> hello
<Flipper> can i ask some support
<Myrtti> depends on the issue
<Flipper> i have the latestst ubuntu
<Flipper> flash player
<Flipper> for 64 bit latest ubuntu edition
<nalioth> support is in #ubuntu
<Flipper> thx
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-05
<aim1159> anybody ruling locobot here?
<aim1159> need to ask if it is possible to turn on the timestamps on some channel (particularly #ubuntu-ru)
<LjL> aim1159: better luck asking in #ubuntu-eu methinks
<LjL> they were the ones running them, last i checked
<aim1159> LjL: thank you
 * aim1159 just don't understand why privacy overleads the conflict managmenet comfotness...
<LjL> *shrug*
<Garfeild> any irc ops here?
<Myrtti> do you mean network staff?
<Garfeild> yeap
<Myrtti> probably yes, but if you could tell your issue, we could figure out if non-staff people could help you?
<Garfeild> may i use your private?
<Myrtti> sure
<jester-> hi
<bazhang> hi
<MTecknology> "These people have requested an Ubuntu cloak on freenode and have gotten one."
<MTecknology> That's pretty bad english
<Myrtti> MTecknology: hum?
<Myrtti> whatwhere
<MTecknology> "These people have requested an Ubuntu cloak on freenode and have been given one."
<MTecknology> :)
<Myrtti> url or it didn't happen
<MTecknology> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, larsemil said: !sågmyra is <reply> En fantastiskt fin liten ort i falu kommun, Dalarna, Sverige
<Myrtti> :-D
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-06
<Vantrax> I hear this is where to visit for ubuntu member IRC cloaks?
<nalioth> Vantrax: yep
<Vantrax> https://launchpad.net/~matthew.lye is my launchpad
<tgm4883> can I get a ubuntu cloak, I just got membership tonight  https://edge.launchpad.net/~tgm4883
<jpds> tgm4883: Sure, you'll have to wait till either nalioth or Pricey get back though.
<tgm4883> ok, I'm headed to bed soon, so I'll try again in the morning
<jester-> hi
<Pricey> tgm4883: done
<Pricey> hi jester-
<jester-> hi Pricey
<charlie-tca> Can I request an Ubuntu cloak? My Launchpad name is charlie-tca
<erUSUL> charlie-tca: are you memeber?
<erUSUL> charlie-tca: are you member?
<jpds> charlie-tca: Please make sure that you have set up your Freenode account as per http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<charlie-tca> yes, as of last night
<Pici> jpds: ack, beat me ;)
<charlie-tca> already set up;
<jpds> charlie-tca: You can check your nicks and emails doing: /msg NickServ info
<jpds> OK; nalioth and Pricey - can you do the honours^
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<jpds> charlie-tca: Were you at Google in December?
<charlie-tca> no, I didn't make it
<jpds> Ah, OK.
<charlie-tca> Can't make Barcelona, either
<jpds> Oh, that's a shame :(
<Pici> Me either :(
<pleia2> me either :(
<pleia2> silly work
<Pici> Ditto.
<Pici> I have a system that is going live on June 1st.
<pleia2> we're just short staffed, and I'm already going to a conference at the end of this month
<jpds> This is probably a bad time to say I live right next to Bcn.
 * pleia2 shakes fist
<pleia2> :)
<charlie-tca> why would you think that, pleia2 ? ;)
<charlie-tca> s/pleia2/jpds
<jpds> charlie-tca: Only joking ;-)
<pleia2> Pici: you should come down to the trenton computer festival next month :)
<charlie-tca> I guess I can only wish to be close
<jpds> Hmm, I'm in London on the 24th.
<pleia2> jpds: of march?
<jpds> Yeah.
<pleia2> me too
<foxbuntu> Hi all. I am looking to get my IRC cloak setup. LP: https://launchpad.net/~nickj-fox
<rhpot1991> hello I was wondering if I can get a cloak: https://launchpad.net/~rhpot1991
<Daviey> no
<rhpot1991> :(
<foxbuntu> o/ Daviey
<Daviey> Gary / nalioth / Pricey ^^
<Daviey> hey foxbuntu
<jpds> foxbuntu, rhpot1991: Please make sure you've set up your nicks as per: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<LjL> foxbuntu, rhpot1991: have you followed the freenode nickname setup steps, namely setting an email address and an alternate nick?
<rhpot1991> I believe so, happened a long time ago
<rhpot1991> is there a good way to check?
<LjL> rhpot1991: freenode staff will check for you, please hold on
<jpds> rhpot1991: See: /msg NickServ info
<foxbuntu> LjL, jpds I believe mine is setup that way as well
<rhpot1991> I need to set an alternate nick, how does one do that?
<jpds> rhpot1991: /nick rhpot1991_ and /msg NickServ group
<jpds> \o/
<rhpot1991> there we go, all good
<tomaw> what kind of cloak are you after?
<foxbuntu> Ubuntu Members
<LjL> tomaw: they're ubuntu members. i can't approve the cloaks but i do believe they're eligible
<rhpot1991> yep Ubuntu Member
<tomaw> LjL: the request needs to come from a group contact
<LjL> tomaw: yes i know, i've pinged one
<rhpot1991> I'd like a bot cloak as well if possible
<rhpot1991> I think I need to give him an alt nick too, working on it
<LjL> tomaw: i thought he wasn't away but perhaps he is after all
<LjL> rhpot1991, foxbuntu: all the people who can approve your cloaks currently seem to be away from what i can tell, you'll have to be patient about it.
<rhpot1991> LjL: no problem
<foxbuntu> LjL, np, we are slackers anyways ;)
<tgm4883> thanks Pricey
<LjL> tomaw: do you think perhaps having them listed in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks/+members will do? i suspect actual group contacts won't be available very soon
<tomaw> Nah, I don't know enough about how ubuntu controls their cloaks to issue them based on being listed on a website
<tomaw> Your best bet is to wait until one of them is online.  I can give an unaffiliated cloak until then if you wish.
<rhpot1991> I'm fine with waiting, no hurry here
<Myrtti> LjL: don't stress so much dear, it's bad for your skin ;-)
<foxbuntu> Yeah guys just when you can. No hurry.
<shadeslayer> hi i cant get into #ubuntu for some reason
<shadeslayer> i didnt do anthing wrong did i??
<Myrtti> this channel is mainly for loco channel issues etc, yours will be addressed at -ops. also, crossposting to several channels at once is a bit tacky
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> sorry
<shadeslayer> btw whats babelfish??
<shadeslayer> :P
<stdin> an online translation service
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<st33med> I want my cloak now
<st33med> Can anyone do that here?
<st33med> I just became an Ubuntu Member
<Myrtti> st33med: and your launchpad url?
<jussi01> st33med: please post your launchpad profile url and make sure your nick is srtup correctly
<st33med> jussi01, my nick in LP?
<Myrtti> the url
<st33med> https://launchpad.net/~ajr1991 << it is supposed to be st33med
<jpds> So... change it if you want?
<jpds> st33med: Please meake sure that you've set up your Freenode account as per: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<st33med> https://launchpad.net/~st33med
<st33med> there we go
<st33med> Meaning I am properly registered jpds?
<jpds> st33med: See '/msg NickServ info' to find out.
<st33med> -NickServ- Registered : Sep 06 23:56:54 2007 (1 year, 25 weeks, 6 days, 19:44:00 ago)
<st33med> -NickServ- Email      : noemail (hidden)
<st33med> -NickServ- Flags      : HideMail
<jpds> Well, the grouped nicks and email are more important
<st33med> -NickServ- Nicks      : st33med
<st33med> hrm, I had another person set it up for me
<jpds> OK; you need to set an email and group another nick to your account, please see the link above.
<jester-> jpds: is possible to group more than one nick?
<jpds> jester-: Yes.
<jester-> :D
<st33med> Ok I have my email set up
<st33med> jpds, now what?
<jpds> st33med: /nick st33med_ and then /msg NickServ group
<st33med> ah ok
<st33med_> alright
<jpds> That should do it.
<st33med_> now it's cloaked?
<jpds> nalioth, Pricey ^
<st33med_> oh
<st33med_> They have the magic to do that :)
<Pricey> st33med_: please add your irc nick to your launchpad page.
<st33med_> Oh ok
<st33med_> one sec
<st33med_> Pricey, ok
<rhpot1991> Pricey: foxbuntu and myself have been waiting patiently all day as well, when you have the time :)
 * st33med_ hands rhpot1991 a dagger
<Pricey> < jpds> foxbuntu: Please make sure you've set up your nicks as per: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Pricey> st33med_, rhpot1991, done
<st33med_> \o/
<st33med_> /reconnect?
<rhpot1991> Pricey: have a minute to talk about getting a bot cloak?
<Pricey> st33med: no need to reconnect on that. Check your status window from before :)
<nalioth> rhpot1991: bot cloak?
<st33med> ...
<charlie-tca> okay, so how do I get my nic to cloak?
<rhpot1991> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks says you can get your bot a cloak
<st33med> And my email is set for st33med@ubuntu.com?
<Pricey> st33med: it will be the bit after the ~ in your launchpad profile url
<Pricey> st33med: it may take around 2 weeks to set up, its done automanually
<st33med> Oh ok
<jpds> Pricey: Err, no.
<nalioth> rhpot1991: it says "with irc council approval", so I ask again "bot cloak?"
<jpds> st33med: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<Pricey> jpds: oh?
<jpds> Pricey: ^
<st33med> The script which creates the email aliases runs every 2 days. So please wait at least 48 hours before checking if the email is working (or leave it a couple more days to be sure).
<Pricey> uu shiny
<st33med> so by tomorrow at 11:00
<Pricey> "As the alias forwards email to your primary address on LP - please do not set your primary email address for Launchpad to your Ubuntu email address as this will result in a loop."
<st33med> PM est
<Pricey> weird... as that's what i did ages ago
<rhpot1991> nalioth: thats what I am asking for approval
<nalioth> rhpot1991: what is the purpose of your bot?  where do you want to operati it?  what is the bot nick? etc etc etc
<nalioth> we don't just hand out cloaks upon request
<jpds> Pricey: Yeah, they set it up so that it doesn't change the alias if LP.email.contains("@ubuntu.com").
<jpds> Pricey: But I put that there so people just. don't. do. it.
<LjL> Pricey: err... they certainly could *check* for such a loop and stop it
<Pricey> ah ok :)
<Pricey> But cool!
<Pricey> How long has it been like that?
<jpds> No idea.
<jpds> st33med: Might take a bit longer, but patience is the key.
<rhpot1991> nalioth: its nick is Zinn, it lives in #ubuntu-mythtv and #ubuntu-mythtv-dev.  It serves a few purposes currently: bug tracking, user help, dev meeting logging, and a few fun things for us mythbuntu developers
<rhpot1991> nalioth: wasn't looking for a free handout, just trying to figure out who I need to talk to :)
<st33med> How would I check jpds?
<jpds> st33med: Ask someone to send you an email.
<st33med> or, I could send myself one
<jpds> If you're using Gmail, no.
<st33med> Nah, comcast. :|
<rhpot1991> nalioth: we teach it things that it stores in mysql and can be repeated back to users having issues, this is its knowledge: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<rhpot1991> nalioth: oh an it also yells at people for cursing or talking about illegal products (TV related)
<jpds> st33med: In that case, yes.
<st33med> Nope, not yet
<nalioth> rhpot1991: ok, we'll get back with you
 * st33med is patient
<rhpot1991> nalioth: ok, via email or should I check back in here?
<st33med> I made a bot from scratch. I think you have seen it before nalioth
<rhpot1991> nalioth: feel free to check with the tgm4883 or superm1 about it existing in those channels, also I can make the source available if need be, I'd need to scrub some mysql info first
<nalioth> rhpot1991: we'll find you on irc
<rhpot1991> nalioth: good enough, thanks :)
<nicolas> hi there
<nicolas> is it possible to register a channel with some members in actually ?
<jpds> Pardon?
<nicolas> #ubuntu-fr-scripts have some user, and some idle, so no way to part all and register channel for ubuntu-fr-irc
<jpds> Yeah, they'll have to leave first so you can become oped.
<nicolas> yes
<stdin> if you can't get the users to part, then the only option, that I can think of, is for the LoCo contact for #ubuntu-fr to ask a member of the IRCC to get staff to register it
<nicolas> so i have to wait
<nicolas> i'm already admin of #ubuntu-fr* channel
<stdin> try sending an email to the council
<[NikO]> well, i just wait to have all people in line :
<nalioth> jpds: not so
<nalioth> jpds: if we can speak to one of the ops of #ubuntu-fr, we can register it w/o dumping folks
<nalioth> stdin: email?  this is irc
<jussi01> [NikO]: is one, is he not?
<stdin> nalioth: assuming one can not find a council member currently active
<[NikO]> nalioth: i m' op of #ubuntu-fr
<[NikO]> and admin also
<[NikO]> i have acces to ubuntu-fr-irc account
<nalioth> [NikO]: merry christmas  :p
<[NikO]> thanks :)
<jussi01> bit of a late/early christmas
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-07
<foxbuntu> Pricey, ok my irc nicks are setup as previously mentioned, what else do I need to get my cloak?
<Pricey> foxbuntu: done
<foxbuntu> Pricey, thanks!
<Pricey> foxbuntu: No problem.
<McPeter> hi all
<Myrtti> hello
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-ops, bazhang said: #ubuntu is support only
<bazhang> that was weird
<Myrtti> indeed
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-ops, Myrtti said: #ubuntu is testing
<Myrtti> yeah
<bazhang> hehe
<Myrtti> badly thought control charachter
<Myrtti> or not
<jpds> ubot2: bug #337711
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337711 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.28 "[Jaunty] ath5k reports missing symbols when -backports installed" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337711
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 337711 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.28 "[Jaunty] ath5k reports missing symbols when -backports installed" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337711
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 337711 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.28 "[Jaunty] ath5k reports missing symbols when -backports installed" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337711
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 337711 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.28 "[Jaunty] ath5k reports missing symbols when -backports installed" [Medium,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337711 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.28 "[Jaunty] ath5k reports missing symbols when -backports installed" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337711
<ubot4> Ubuntu bug 337711 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.28 "[Jaunty] ath5k reports missing symbols when -backports installed" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337711
<jpds> Woah...
<elky> i'm glad they built in loop protection
<elky> hey wait... why is it both Ubuntu bug and Launchpad bug?
<jpds> Howso?
<jpds> Oh. Erm, good question.
<elky> if they both started out as one and the second was the other, it's make sense... but the way they swapped completely like that is... interesting.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-08
<jester-> hi
<A4Tech> ok
<bazhang> A4Tech, no trolling from there
<bazhang> ie zero tolerance.
<A4Tech> bazhang I still would like to ask you about one, you necessarily always sit with the +o on the channel?
<bazhang> A4Tech, no; I became +o to kickban jillsmitt
<bazhang> A4Tech, I am waiting to see what offoffoff tries
<A4Tech> (16:05:21) bazhang: A4Tech, no; I became +o to kickban jillsmitt => This is understandable:)
<bazhang> he is still in #kubuntu now and think it is 'fun'
<A4Tech> bazhang Offoffoff normal person, I do not think that it will be trolls there, probably just read channel
<bazhang> A4Tech, he joined #kubuntu to see if it was fun; that is not OK
<bazhang> A4Tech, after problems in -women of past, there is ZERO tolerance of trolling from there.
<A4Tech> bazhang not to deal with them so strongly, that he now helps people on the channel
<Myrtti> I find it weird that people think trolling on IRC is fun
<bazhang> A4Tech, no.
<bazhang> A4Tech, trolling is NOT okay. they will have to learn the hard way if they continue.
<elky> A4Tech, do you have the phrase 'birds of a feather' in russian?
<Myrtti> I can't translate that into Finnish, that much I know
<A4Tech> bazhang where I said that trolling is good?
<bazhang> A4Tech, you said dont treat them so strongly; jillsmitt continued after being warned then called me devil in -ru and after further warnings continued.
<A4Tech> bazhang I talked about Offoffoff
<bazhang> A4Tech, if he behaves then he is fine; but joining a channel to watch someone else trolling seems to be 'joining in the fun', as he said 'is it fun?'
<elky> A4Tech, when people see someone come in, and they can see that they are associated with the troll, they think that they are also trolls. offoffoff, and others, need to understand to not follow trolls around, or they will be seen as trolls.
<A4Tech> omg
<bazhang> A4Tech, asking 'is it fun' seems to indicate he wanted a 'fun show' to laugh at; and after what happened in past in -women, that is simply NOT ok. please do not say it is different culture.
<A4Tech> offoffoff you said that he had gone to look like the trolls?
<bazhang> A4Tech, #ubuntu-ru is an official Ubuntu channel and needs to follow the code of conduct as do all others.
<bazhang> A4Tech, he joined to watch the 'fun'
<bazhang> A4Tech, the exact words he said.
<A4Tech> bazhang me a little bit difficult to translate complex sentences. may continue in Russian?
<bazhang> A4Tech, this is very simple: trolling, joining in/joining to watch is a part of trolling; especially when he says 'is it fun?'
<elky> bazhang, continue in russian, but do it here, for posterity.
<elky> we can translate it at a later date if we need to.
<bazhang> A4Tech, you seem to forget the sexual harassment of #ubuntu-women that led to this zero tolerance policy.
<A4Tech> bazhang these were not adequate, people
<_kermit_> You banned him well. What are problems? Offoffoff good op.
<bazhang> _kermit_, ??
<Myrtti> I'm not saying this is the case, as I don't know the circumstances, but...
<A4Tech> bazhang
<Myrtti> I've seen cases in other networks of channel ops who might have not been matured and acquainted with the IRC culture well enough, to go to other channels and either watch a troll fest or even participate in it for fun
<Myrtti> in any case, it gives a bad impression of the channel
<A4Tech> bazhang I am now talking with offoffoff and said that he went there just so, and you started talking to him that he was leaving
<Myrtti> though
<bazhang> A4Tech, if offoffoff is a 'good op' then he has NO reason to join when another user is trolling, and ask 'is it fun?'
<Myrtti> there is an option to be considered, that the op in question went in and followed what's happening in order to monitor the behaviour of the troll
<Myrtti> bazhang: it might have been sarcasm?
<Myrtti> I do that myself too often :-/
<A4Tech> bazhang offoffoff is not op
<bazhang> A4Tech, if he joined and said something like 'jillsmitt stop that' then that is one thing; but he did not.
<bazhang> Myrtti, perhaps, but the particular circumstances, and the history of trolling from that channel would perhaps lead one to different conclusions as well
<Myrtti> true, dat
<A4Tech> bazhang did you want to say that the operators were not in place when the trolls. "'is it fun?'"
<bazhang> A4Tech, I told jillsmitt to stop trolling in #kubuntu when he and I were in #kubuntu
<bazhang> A4Tech, he ignored me, called me freak and other not nice things
<bazhang> A4Tech, then I warned him in #ubuntu-ru to stop.
<Offoffoff> I did not do it
<bazhang> Offoffoff, then joined #kubuntu and said 'where are the ops' 'is it fun' A4Tech
<Offoffoff> I said
<A4Tech> bazhang  about him (jillsmitt), I agree that he was in the ban
<Offoffoff> "And where is ops?"
<bazhang> Offoffoff, following to watch other people troll looks like you are joining in the trolling, especially with what you said
<Offoffoff> mindcrime?
<bazhang> <Offoffoff> And where is ops?
<bazhang> <Offoffoff> is it fun?
<bazhang> Offoffoff, you joined to watch jillsmitt?
<Offoffoff> yap
<Offoffoff> so what?
<bazhang> Offoffoff, or you joined just coincidentally at that same time
<bazhang> Offoffoff, and the 'is it fun?' comment?
<Offoffoff> I saw 20:53:10) bazhang: jillsmitt, stop trolling in #kubuntu
<bazhang> Offoffoff, you think trolling other channels is fun?
<Offoffoff> that is why I came there
<bazhang> Offoffoff, watching others / joining to watch others troll is fun?
<Offoffoff> I was watching what kind of conflict is growing
<bazhang> Offoffoff, and the comment 'is it fun?'
<Offoffoff> And I was asking
<Myrtti> I think your definition of fun is a bit distorted, but that's my opinion, you're allowed to have yours. I certainly hope you wouldn't have JOINED in trolling.
<Offoffoff> Where is (are) ops?
<bazhang> Offoffoff, I am asking you think watching others troll is fun?
<Offoffoff> I mean - where are ops... It is fun - troll is here and no ops are here.
<bazhang> Offoffoff, that comment about 'is it fun?' is very hard to understand
<Offoffoff> They used to be together
<Offoffoff> bazhang: well... maybe
<bazhang> Offoffoff, so you think joining to watch others troll is fun then?
<Offoffoff> errrrr
<bazhang> Offoffoff, then laughing about it back in #ubuntu-ru 'hehe we are trolling another channel' ??
<Offoffoff> bazhang: did you see that?
<bazhang> Offoffoff, I can translate the full logs surrounding that time frame for all if you wish
<bazhang> Offoffoff, I am asking you.
<Offoffoff> bazhang: are you trying to build conception of mindcrime?
<Offoffoff> 1984 is here?
<bazhang> Offoffoff, no.
<Offoffoff> I came there to see
<Offoffoff> what kind of conflict is growing
<bazhang> Offoffoff, I am asking you: 'do you think that is a fun thing-->watching others from #ubuntu-ru troll the other channels
<Offoffoff> Sometimes trollers are not trollers.
<bazhang> <rimvis> hi i have one problem youtube.com doesn't work me from linux firefox how can i saw clips?
<Offoffoff> They are trying to protect their point of view
<bazhang> <jillsmitt> rimvis: there is no spoon
<bazhang> <bazhang> jillsmitt, dont troll here
<bazhang> <jillsmitt> bazhang: hey... do you see the LOG of this room? omg this is very stupid enter-exit logs
<bazhang> <jillsmitt> get out of my chat window fresk
<bazhang> <bazhang> !ot > jillsmitt
<bazhang> <jillsmitt> freak*
<bazhang> <jillsmitt> bazhang: i said get out of my back
<bazhang> <jillsmitt> bazhang: say to my mom about troll!
<bazhang>  Offoffoff (n=Offoffof@loft1436.serverloft.com) has joined #kubuntu
<Offoffoff> He was a little bit harsh...
<bazhang> <Offoffoff> And where is ops?
<bazhang> <Offoffoff> is it fun?
<bazhang> <bazhang> Offoffoff, please return to -ru
<bazhang> <Offoffoff> why so?
<Offoffoff> it is fun to see troll and doing nothing?
<Offoffoff> (20:53:10) bazhang: jillsmitt, stop trolling in #kubuntu
<Offoffoff> and after that I was there
<bazhang> Offoffoff, to watch the fun?
<Offoffoff> I saying third time, I was interested in what happens at #kubuntu
<Offoffoff> There is no fun at all in our life
<bazhang> no excuse.
<bazhang> Offoffoff, you still there?
<bazhang> Offoffoff, please do not join other channels when you hear that they are going to troll or are trolling there; it looks like you are a part of it, whether you are or not.
<Offoffoff> well
<Offoffoff> bazhang: 1984?
<bazhang> Offoffoff, ??
<Offoffoff> bazhang: mindcrime?
<bazhang> Offoffoff, so you will join to watch then?
<bazhang> Offoffoff, okay. Thanks for your time.
<erUSUL> FYI i received this: 16:33 <uha> irc://irc.esylum.net/bishes-Chat - Type !Latest for access to our Pre Channel - Get Moviez FaSTeR - Whites Only  - No NeGros Allowed
<bazhang> k-lined
<erUSUL> ok; that was quick XD
<[NikO]> erUSUL: we receive too, on #ubuntu-fr
<LjL> council, incoming fellow who wants #ubuntu-ko ownership
<jpds> Hey Jihui_Choi, you have mail from me.
<Jihui_Choi> Excuse me? I'm sorry I don't know about which mail.
<jpds> Re: How to get the address, ubuntu-kr.org?
<Jihui_Choi> Ah.. I get it. you must be jonathan
<Jihui_Choi> Great. Thank you so much. I'll send you the infomation ASAP
<Myrtti> Jihui_Choi: is all the korean irc activity usually in hananet?
<Jihui_Choi> most of all people use irc.hanirc.org.
<Myrtti> yeah, that's what I meant
<Jihui_Choi> So we plan to use #ubuntu-ko channel as our official support channel
<Myrtti> I noticed when I popped in at #ubuntu-ko that there's only a few people there
<Jihui_Choi> Myrtti: right. that's our problem. But we'll make to be active.
<Myrtti> there's been a few korean speakers in #ubuntu and our !factoid is in english, I was wondering would you have a suggestion for a korean one?
<Jihui_Choi> for example, such as using web-irc program, peopel who needs to help visit #ubuntu-ko on irc.freenode.net instead of #ubuntu on irc.hanirc.org
<Jihui_Choi> Myrtti: Pardon? I'm sorry. my english is very poor.
<jpds> !ko
<ubottu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<Jihui_Choi> would you explain ?
<Myrtti> well you see, if a german speaker comes to channel, we give him !de
<Myrtti> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Myrtti> that's in German
<jpds> Jihui_Choi: We'd like a Korean suggestiong for that bot message.^
<Myrtti> but the !ko is in Korean
<Myrtti> er
<Myrtti> English
<Myrtti> since none of us can any :-/
<Jihui_Choi> I don't have permission.
<Myrtti> that's not a problem :-D
<Jihui_Choi> That't the reason why I join this channel now
<Myrtti> just make a suggestion :-)
<Jihui_Choi> there's no one who have a permission for changing topic or welcome message..
<Jihui_Choi> I'm sorry. Even I'm a contact, but I'm beginner for irc.freenode.net or irc
<jpds> Jihui_Choi: The bot has nothing to do with the channel; could you give us the Korean way of saying: "For help in Korean, please /join #ubuntu-ko" ?
<jpds> As for the channel, we'll have to wait till Pricey, or nalioth comes back.
<Jihui_Choi> such as "도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko" ?
<MK-BB> Hi, I'm here to help jihui
<Jihui_Choi> thank you MK-BB
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<MK-BB> What's happening?
<Jihui_Choi> !ko
<ubottu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<Myrtti> !no ko is <reply> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Jihui_Choi> !ko
<Myrtti> there we go ♥
<MK-BB> Sounds good
<jpds> Now when someone comes into #ubuntu asking for help in Korean, we'll be able to point them to #ubuntu-ko with that.
<Jihui_Choi> Does it work? how to see the message?
<MK-BB> Ok
<Myrtti> Jihui_Choi: yeah, now it works
<Jihui_Choi> Myrtti: I see. thank you. :)
<Myrtti> Jihui_Choi: the bot doesn't give the factoid if someone has just asked it
<Myrtti> a flood protection
<Jihui_Choi> ah..
<Myrtti> probably if someone would do !ko now, it would show the message again
<MK-BB> Ok
<Jihui_Choi> BTW it looks really great. Many of korean aren't familiar in English.
<Zic> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Jihui_Choi> Thank you again. :)
<Zic> good :}
<jpds> Zic: Bonjour!
<nalioth> jpds: what are we waiting on?
<Zic> jpds: hey, bonjour :)
<MK-BB> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Myrtti> nalioth: you
<Myrtti> ♥
<Jihui_Choi> And I'd like to know how to get the ownership of #ubuntu-ko
<nalioth> Jihui_Choi: first, please identify to nickserv
<Jihui_Choi> Atie registered the channel about 2-3 years ago. but he isn't anymore
<LjL> Jihui_Choi: sorry, i wasn't following - are you in the official korean team? that would help
<Myrtti> LjL: he's a contact on the locoteams page
<MK-BB> Yes he is
<nalioth> MK-BB: please identify to services
<jpds> LjL: They got approval last month: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/ApprovalApplication#Result
<nalioth> Jihui_Choi: MK-BB: logging in with services is what allows you to operate channels and take advantage of the options freenode offers channel operators
<Jihui_Choi> nalioth: I see. but I need to find my password -_-; I think I forget.
<MK-BB> Ill help him set up
<MK-BB> Soon
<MK-BB> Jihui_Choi: make nerw
<jpds> If you'd like, you can have your password reset.
<Jihui_Choi> jpds: would you tell me how to?
<nalioth> Jihui_Choi: watch your email  :)
<jpds> Jihui_Choi: Ask a member of Freenode staff and they'll mail you a new one.
<Myrtti> or just did :-)
<doctormo> Should I request an irc 'cloak'?
<Jihui_Choi> wow.. I done to identify my nick
<MK-ubuntu> i'm done as well
<MK-ubuntu> guys
<MK-ubuntu> LjL,
<MK-ubuntu> do you know where we could get chanserv owner changed?
<MK-ubuntu> nalioth,
<MK-ubuntu> u there?
<LjL> MK-ubuntu: the irc council here can help you with that
<nalioth> MK-ubuntu: Jihui_Choi we are working on that right now
<MK-ubuntu> ok
<MK-ubuntu> thank you
<nalioth> MK-ubuntu: Jihui_Choi: you see, until you're identified to nickserv, we have no idea who you are
<MK-ubuntu> but we are both identified
<doctormo> nalioth: then you know who I am then?
<MK-ubuntu> so are we good?
<nalioth> yes, just recently
<Jihui_Choi> nalioth: I've done to identify
<nalioth> Jihui_Choi: you are familiar with Ubuntu and freenode channel guidelines, right?
<Jihui_Choi> nalioth: honestly I'm not. But I read it and I'll try to be familiar
<Jihui_Choi> and the basic concepts and manners on irc, I know and I'm familiar.
<nalioth> Jihui_Choi: you can message any ubot* with "guidelines"  and the freenode guidelines are at http://freenode.net
<nalioth> enjoy  :)
<MK-ubuntu> nalioth, so chanserv will come in or what?
<jpds> MK-ubuntu: See: /msg ChanServ help set guard
<Jihui_Choi> nalioth: you mean this page, right? http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml
<Myrtti> also
<Myrtti> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nalioth> MK-ubuntu: the channel options are up to Jihui_Choi
<Myrtti> that's for ubuntu, but most of the stuff *should* apply to loco channels
<Jihui_Choi> I see. the first one I already read. but for second I have to
<Myrtti> that's for #ubuntu, but most of the stuff *should* apply to loco channels
<MK-ubuntu> nalioth, ok..
<khanh_coltech> MK-ubuntu: http://t0x.in/ircfreenode.html can help you
<MK-ubuntu> thank u
<MK-ubuntu> i'm little familar w/ chanserv
<Jihui_Choi> Is it done?
<Jihui_Choi> wow.. I think it needs few days at least.
<jpds> Jihui_Choi: Yes, you are now the contact for #u-ko: /msg ChanServ info #ubuntu-ko
<Jihui_Choi> ﻿/msg ChanServ info #ubuntu-ko
<Jihui_Choi> I checked, ﻿Founder    : JiHui_Choi
<jpds> It's all yours.
<Jihui_Choi> Thank you jpds, nalioth, Myrtti, and LjL
<MK-ubuntu> thank you
<MK-ubuntu> ~
<Myrtti> no probs :-)
<Jihui_Choi> :)
<nalioth> Jihui_Choi: /msg chanserv help
<MK-ubuntu> he got it
<MK-ubuntu> i helped helped out
<MK-ubuntu> nalioth, we're just working on the domain now
<Jihui_Choi> jpds, you need the ip address of our current domain, right?
<Jihui_Choi> I mean, the result $ nslookup ubuntu.or.kr
<jpds> Jihui_Choi: No, I just needa gnupg-signed message with what you want.
<Jihui_Choi> humm.. so.. I have to find our how to send a gnupg-signed message. ;;;
<Jihui_Choi> Everything is difficult for me.
<jpds> Jihui_Choi: Forget it; so, you'd like ubuntu-kr.org to go to 61.72.254.234 ?
<Jihui_Choi> yes. correct. :)
<jpds> One moment please.
<Jihui_Choi> OK. Thank you a lot. :)
<jpds> Jihui_Choi: Changes applied to master LoCo DNS server: http://paste.ubuntu.com/128404/
<MK-ubuntu> jpds, thank you
<jpds> It may take up to 24 hours for the change to spread through the internet.
<Jihui_Choi> jpds: thank you again :)
<jpds> OK; looks like you have to configure Apache to accept the new domain.
<Jihui_Choi> Of course. I'll ask the server admin to add new domain.
<MK-ubuntu> looks good
<jpds> If you need anything else, just ask. :)
<MK-ubuntu> thank you^^
<Jihui_Choi> jpds: OK. Thank you. :)
<MK-ubuntu> nalioth, how do you make your address like that?
<MK-ubuntu> ubuntu/~/~
<jpds> MK-ubuntu: You have to be an Ubuntu member, please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks for details.
<MK-ubuntu> ok
<MK-ubuntu> i have to request one?
<MK-ubuntu> jpds, so
<MK-ubuntu> can you help me w/ this?
<jpds> MK-ubuntu: Link to your Launchpad page please?
<MK-ubuntu> one sec
<MK-ubuntu> https://launchpad.net/~team1ab
<nalioth> MK-ubuntu: /msg ubottu member
<MK-ubuntu> nalioth, jpds, i'm done w/ openpga code
<MK-ubuntu> what else has to be done?
<Myrtti> your input to the ubuntu community has to be evaluated by a council, either EMEA for your region or the MOTU
<Myrtti> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<MK-ubuntu> ㅐㅏ
<MK-ubuntu> ok
<Myrtti> but you can get an unaffiliated one that says @unaffiliated/nick at #freenode just by asking
<MK-ubuntu> ok
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-ops, Seeker` said: #ubuntu isn't the "lobby", it is the support channel
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-ops, LjL said: #ubuntu is for support, and #ubuntu-offtopic is for general mostly ubuntu-related discussion. neither is to make decisions about anything
 * Seeker` kicks bot
<Nafallo> lol
<Myrtti> stjuuped piece of rubbish python
 * Nafallo smiles
<jpds> Fixed now.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-08
<erUSUL> someone to quiet some spaniards in #ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> s/someone/anyone/
<guntbert> erUSUL: I suppose ops is the better place for that rquest :)
<erUSUL> guntbert: they do not like people joining there
<guntbert> erUSUL: no - that is definitely not true - there is still the "no idle" policy - but otherwise that channel is perfect for such requests
<erUSUL> guntbert: then it must be me the not wellcomed party
<erUSUL> :)
<Myrtti> phooey
<Myrtti> you're always welcome
<topyli> erUSUL, anyone who requires help from ops is welcome
<Ddorda1> who takes care about the new font of Ubuntu?
<Ddorda1> I want to recommend about a good Hebrew fontographer
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-09
<indus> ok her eiam
<indus> is ubuntu-women only for women ?
<pleia2> no, it's for the ubuntu women project
<indus> ok i was enquiring about it , i couldnt read the link due to minimal internet and i was kicked
<pleia2> we expect participants to follow the code of conduct and our channel guidelines, as well as respect the project
<indus> enjoying your women only status?
<elky> indus, stop.
<indus> why was i kicked from there?
<elky> Because you admitted to trolling.
<indus> was a joke but never mind that
<elky> and you're trying to claim that a damaged cable has set port filtering on your connection
<indus> yes iam curious though
<indus> yes true about the internet
<indus> office is experiencing it
<elky> damaged cables do not filter ports.
<indus> ok that was my system admin miscom but i have no internet
<pleia2> you refused to read our documentation, called us rude, called yourself a troll, and continued to ask questions that we told you were easily answered on our website
<elky> you are on the internet now
<indus> yes with irc
<elky> indus, if irc works, lynx will work
<rww> indus: I think the phrase you're looking for is "world wide web"
<elky> w3m will work
<vish> indus: for information regarding the team check out: http://ubuntu-women.org/
<indus> you just presumed everything i said is a lie and kicked me
<pleia2> vish: we already told him this, he refused
<elky> no, we presumed you to be annoying and kicked you.
<indus> iam annoying?
<elky> telling us we have to be more gracious than men, yes. very.
<indus> you will feel sorry if you knew me in person
<indus> but anyways i guess you presume everything
<elky> probably, but this is irc, what counts is how you are on irc.
<elky> indus, no. we do not presume everything. we let you have plenty of rope, so to speak
<indus> you talk about equality and then have a women channel
<indus> great
<vish> indus: there is probably a language gap , but if you are willing to help the women team , i'm sure they would gladly accept your contributions
<indus> enjoy it
<elky> indus, feel free to let me know when you have functional internet back and have read the documentation on the website pleia2 and others told you
<elky> indus, until then, you can feel free to hang out in the 100's of men channels.
<indus> and i actually dropped in to tell a bit about my organization and being gender neutral and disabiltiy friendly
<indus> we encourage women to join , etc
<elky> when you've got functional internet back and have read our website, you can do that. but not before.
<indus> all our foss workshops we make sure women are properly represented
<indus> etc
<indus> this is nothing short of insulting
<rww> indus: #ubuntu-women is not a "women only" cha... alright then.
<elky> <indus> do women really need encouragement? <indus> they cant do it on their own? <-- cant understand how that meshes with the above...
<vish> :s
<indus> ok hi again
<indus> so i have a bit better internet now
<indus> elky, hello
<indus> elky, sorry for being crude/rude
<elky> Hi indus. have you read the link now?
<indus> elky, one link yes then it broke down again
<indus> what was the other one? www.ubuntu-women.org i have read
<elky> so what do you understand about the project now?
<indus> can we discuss in the channel?
<elky> women.ubuntu.com is the same as ubuntu-women.org
<elky> is that the site you read?
<indus> oh same
<indus> yes then i have read it
<elky> ok, so i want to discuss it here first.
<indus> ok
<elky> what do you understand about the ubuntu-women project?
<indus> to encourage participation of women in ubuntu. gnu/linux and floss in general
<indus> mentorinf etc
<elky> right, and why do we need to encourage?
<indus> due to 1.9 % the skewed ratio
<indus> more like 28 % in prop software
<indus> proprietary i mean
<elky> ok, and so if i let you back in, you're not going to question the existence of the project, or be so rude as to tell them they have to put up with you just because you're a man and they're women?
<indus> i didnt get that but i wont be using that tone
<elky> ok, well you can join, but please be polite this time or the ban goes back on, ok?
<indus> i do have questions though
<indus> ill be polite yes
<elky> there's faq section on the website
<indus> i read. but
<indus> ill be polite, just hear my questions, if you dont like them, ill leave
<indus> anyways i have to go for lunch now, ill try later to join
<indus> please do lift the ban
<indus> thanks
<nigelb> I'm here to ask for an ubuntu member cloak, my irc nick is nigelb and lp is https://launchpad.net/~nigelbabu
<erUSUL> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<nigelb> already done I think
<nigelb> but I'm on webchat, so can't help much
<erUSUL> then wait for the rith people to notice :)
<erUSUL> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<nigelb> erUSUL: any trouble if I log out? can still be done?
<erUSUL> nigelb: probably;
<erUSUL> lets ping some people at random jussi01 topyli nhandler Pici cloak request
<jussi01> nigelb: Im sorry, people who dont support the Australian cricket team dont qualify :P :P
<nigelb> jussi01: haha
<erUSUL> cricket? what's that? ;P
<nigelb> jussi01: I suport a team captained by my favorite australian player ;) Deccan Chargers
<jussi01> nigelb: you need to update your LP page for your irc nick please.
<jussi01> (or switch to the one on your LP page)
<nigelb> jussi01: just /nick?
<jussi01> nigelb: please update the LP page
<nigelb> okay, doing that
<jussi01> LP should have your account name on it
<jussi01> (which appears to be nigelb)
<nigelb> aha, done
<nigelb> jussi01: LP now shows nigelb
<jussi01> nigelb: Im waiting on Lp...
<jussi01> :P
<jussi01> stupid slowness
<jussi01> ahh there we are
<nigelb> hehe
<jussi01> niko: VorTechS Pricey other staff please cloak nigelb with an ubuntu/member cloak
<jussi01> erUSUL: dont ping nhan-dler for cloaks ;)
<nigelb> jussi01: would it be okay if I logged out (/me needs to get back to work)
<jussi01> nigelb: of course.
<erUSUL> jussi01: ok; you should have some factoid with the right people in it btw ^.^
<nigelb> thank you jussi01 :)
<nigelb> \quit off to work
<niko> jussi01: done
<erUSUL> niko: so it is you who i have to call out loud ?
<niko> ping group contact, after that he will ping us :)
<jussi01> erUSUL: its me, Pici, tsimpson and topyli.
<jussi01> niko: thanks
<erUSUL> jussi01: so what about a "ping the right people factoid" or mayb ei just have to say "come later"
<m4v> !can I haz a cloak? <reply> ${irc_council_nicks}: ping.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> m4v: not quite, as you can only have 4 GC's and there are 5 ircc members
<m4v> GC? first time I heard of it. I thought ircc members handled the cloak delegation.
<ubot2> narcislinux called the ops in #ubuntu-ir ()
<ubot2> narcislinux called the ops in #ubuntu-ir ()
<rww> m4v: (most of) the IRCC members are Group Contacts, because that's a defined responsibility of the IRCC. Group contacts are (amongst other things) the people who are allowed to go to freenode staffers and ask for someone to be given a cloak for their group. So from Ubuntu's point of view, they're the IRC Council. From freenode's point of view, they're Group Contacts.
<m4v> ok
<m4v> ty for clearing that up.
<m4v> but my factoid can still make it! s/irc_council/group_contacts/
<m4v> too bad it doesn't like the question mark
<Pici> Except the bot isn't psychic
<Pici> Its fine to just ping us for now.  If I'm around I'm looking for activity in this channel anyway.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-10
<pleia2> just had this strange bot join #ubuntu-learning
<pleia2> (or something)
<pleia2> 19:05:57 < toxicode> i am a beta bot, my purpose is to be the most intelligent bot ever, i can answer your questions about computers
<pleia2> 75.119.23.96
<pleia2> just an fyi, we removed it
<erUSUL> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<erUSUL> !search apt-proxy
<ubottu> Found: aptproxy, proxies, apt-proxy
<erUSUL> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Myrtti> we're still trying to think what to do with the tinyurl
<erUSUL> :)
<erUSUL> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<ubot4> Azelphur called the ops in #ubuntu-uk (timmy54321)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-11
<erUSUL> ops around?
<persia> Usually.  Just ask.
<erUSUL> just trying to get someone to llook into #ubuntu without having to trigger !ops
<persia> From other traffic, I believe some folks are watching #ubuntu
<persia> (but I can't be sure, of course)
<erUSUL> persia: no problem someone showed up already
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-12
<jpds> Hmm, incoming cloaks today.
 * nhandler is available to help with those
<m4v> colegioo is messing around, even though he/she was told to join #u-es
<m4v> .. ubuntulog alternate nick is ubuntulo1?
<Pici> oddly yes.
<jpds> m4v: Should be ubuntulol.
<m4v> :P
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-13
<m4v> randy and steil weren't bot clones, they were just using the same shell service paddymelon was using...
<erUSUL> !search tweak
<ubottu> Found:
<IdleOne> !ubuntutweak
<IdleOne> heh bot doesn't know about it
<IdleOne> or I don't know the right !trigger
<erUSUL> true
<IdleOne> I know there used to be a factoid
<IdleOne> oh wait I was thinking automatix
<IdleOne> but tweak is the same thing
<vish> !info ubuntutweak
<ubottu> Package ubuntutweak does not exist in karmic
<persia> No, they aren't the same thing.
<ubot2> vish: Package ubuntutweak does not exist in karmic
<erUSUL> automatix is like ancient history ....
<ubot4> vish: Package ubuntutweak does not exist in karmic
<persia> automatix is something that is not recommended, because it does all sorts of questionable things.
<persia> ubuntutweak at least plays by the rules, but it's also likely not what you want for a stable system.
<IdleOne> persia: so in that respect still not recommended
<persia> IdleOne: Yes, but to a different degree.  There is an active recommendation to not use automatix.  There is simply no recommendation on ubuntutweak, although use is gently discouraged.
<IdleOne> persia: ok thanks for the info :)
<jussi01> Reminder, IRCC meeting in 45 mins.  in #ubuntu-meeting
<guntbert> jussi01: where can I find the agenda?
<nhandler> guntbert: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<guntbert> nhandler: unfortunately not - thats 2 weeks old
<Tm_T> guntbert: and meeting agenda cannot be 2 weeks old?
<guntbert> Tm_T: If I read it correctly its for the meeting 2 week ago - please tell me I'm wrong
<Tm_T> let's see...
<nhandler> guntbert: No. That just means nobody got around to updating the wiki to show the correct date of the next meeting
<topyli> the agenda is ok, the date is wrong
<guntbert> nhandler: understood -- sorry to bother :)
<nhandler> No problem guntbert
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-14
<TomFarr> hi
<TomFarr> any #ubuntu-ru  operator?
<TomFarr> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey
<TomFarr> rrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<nhandler> TomFarr: Please be patient
<TomFarr> be what?
<IdleOne> patient
<IdleOne> don't flood the channel trying to get attention. All it will get you is banned in here also
#ubuntu-irc 2011-03-07
<vish> tsimpson: hi, can you turn on the buginfo for bug links too in #ayatana ? (ubot5 there)
<vish> it just turns out no one knew it had to be turned on ;)
<tsimpson> vish: could you get joey to ask, or rather to confirm?
<tsimpson> just in /msg is fine
<vish> tsimpson: joey?
<vish> hmm, not sure who that is, but seems he has registered the channel..
<tsimpson> well, I would like someone "in charge" to ask I guess
<vish> tsimpson: afaik, no one by the nick joey comes to that channel.. i asked jcastro, didrocks, and lamalex
<vish>  asked in the channel …
<vish> tsimpson: btw, when #ayatana channel was formed, i was the one who had asked for a bit there :)
<vish> bot*
<tsimpson> tell ya what, I'll enable it and just join there, then if anyone has complaints they know where to poke me :)
<tsimpson> #ayatana
<tsimpson> oops
<vish> thanks :)
<tsimpson> hmm, vish, it should already be enabled in there
<vish> oh! its not working then..
 * vish checks 
<tsimpson> vish: it should be fixed now,just supybot being odd
<vish> tsimpson: awesome thanks :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-03-08
<greg-g> hiya all. I was wondering if I could get my LoCo channel logged on irclogs.ubuntu.com
<greg-g> my loco channel == #ubuntu-us-mi, of which I am an op and the team admin on LP
<m4v> greg-g: you need to request ubuntulog with an email to rc@ubuntu.com
<m4v> greg-g: er, sorry rt@ubuntu.com
<greg-g> oh, great
<greg-g> sorry, just bad experiences with rt@ubuntu ;)
<nhandler> greg-g: They are usually fairly responsive to these emails. If they don't respond in a timely manner, a gentle ping in #canonical-sysadmin can sometimes ehelp
<greg-g> nhandler: oh hey! aweseome, thanks man.
<highvoltage> greg-g: rt has also become a lot better over the last few months
<RocketLauncher> I'm banned from #ubuntu and I don't know why. I only go there when I need help and I don't usually need it.
<popey> RocketLauncher: join #ubuntu-ops
<vish> RocketLauncher: #ubuntu-ops is the right place for that problem
<DJones> I can guess the reason for the ban just looking at the ident
<Tm_T> yup
<X3lectric> whee can one bring forward a compliant against user that broke CoC and used profane language
<X3lectric> amongst other infractions
<vish> X3lectric: yup, if its on one of the core channels then  #ubuntu-ops is the place to discuss it.. else here.
<X3lectric> yes it was #ubuntu-motu
<X3lectric> user was https://launchpad.net/~directhex
<popey> when did this happen? I'm in that channel and can't see the issue
<X3lectric> not now
<X3lectric> last night
<X3lectric> around midnight gmt
<popey> ah, i see
<vish> X3lectric: that channel is logged, so maybe look at the logs and mention the time.
<X3lectric> k wheres the logs and ill tell you
<vish> X3lectric:  the topic has the link
<vish> this channel's topic..
<X3lectric> durh lol
 * popey is looking at it
<Tm_T> interesting discussion there
<popey> X3lectric: seems like directhex was trying to help you at the start but you didn't answer his questions for more information
<popey> repeatedly
<popey> thus leading to his frustration
<X3lectric> hif you look there where more people involved in conversation
<popey> yup
<popey> I saw
<popey> they seemed to start off by answering your questions and asking for more detail
<X3lectric> I cant keep up with everyone
<X3lectric> [01:00] <directhex> X3lectric, NO IT FUCKING ISN'T
<popey> he asked the same question at least 3 times
<X3lectric> that is not warranted in any way
<popey> thats one line of the conversation
<X3lectric> ok so I take it that can just go off and use progfanity ?
<X3lectric> i dont think thats what the CoC says
<popey> again, you were asked 3 times, he even highlighted your nick to make it easy for you to see
<tsimpson> the CoC says nothing about using profanity, only how we interact with each other
<popey> yet you refused to answer the questions or pastebin the necessary files to make it easier for _him_ to help _you.
<X3lectric> ok so that excuses him from whatever?
<tsimpson> although we discourage in the development channels, it's no against the CoC
<X3lectric> i didnt refuse I just cant keep up
<popey> he highlighted your nick 3 times
<X3lectric> and I dont see highlights
<popey> you might want to configure your irc client to show highlights
<popey> we can probably help you with that.
<popey> which would reduce this frustration in the future
<Fuchs> you are using mIRC, it should be able to do both backlog and highlights. If you used a different client back then, you might want to configure that one.
<X3lectric> ok but Im disabled and suffer from sleep deprivation and have quite a lot of troublle concentrating doing trvial stuff
<X3lectric> what it seems Im hearing is that hes justified to use profanity just because and all is well
<X3lectric> Im sorry to say Im quite disapointed
<popey> thats not what I said
<Tm_T> my opinion is this: there's no excuse for bad behaviour
<X3lectric> nothing I did or din not do justifies that action
<X3lectric> Tm_T: indeed
<Tm_T> X3lectric: that comes to you too, he did ask clearly, you refused to answer
<Tm_T> if you feel there's too much for you to handle, say it, and others will try to slow down
<Tm_T> but straight ignoring the attempts to help you is not polite
<tsimpson> profanity is not forbidden the CoC, it would depend on how it was used
<Tm_T> that
<popey> another option is the ubuntu motu mailing list, if IRC moves too fast for you
<Tm_T> so ye, I would ask directhex to keep his language cleaner, but that's all
<X3lectric> ?
<X3lectric> so whos actually in charge of this?
<Tm_T> X3lectric: did you try to talk to him and sort this out?
<X3lectric> asked him to take a chill pill
<popey> I also notice that your issue is currently being discussed in #ubuntu-motu
<popey> X3lectric: I find that's not helpful when someone is frustrated.
<X3lectric> either way his action are not excusable
<popey> I personally think you're blowing this out of all proportion
<Tm_T> X3lectric: neither is yours
<X3lectric> er I was frustrated
<popey> so was he
<popey> so you both win
<popey> or lose :)
<X3lectric> i didnt do anything wrong
<popey> ok, this is going nowhere
<X3lectric> i didnt provoke
<X3lectric> I dindt ask for any of that
<vish> X3lectric: at times, its just better to forget and forgive.. :) (not defending his actions though) but is it worth your time to spend on his actions?
<X3lectric> sigh
<X3lectric> i see whats happening here
<popey> I honestly don't think you do.
<X3lectric> its about as fair as akick in the teeth
<popey> really
<popey> I mean, really?
<X3lectric> thats how it feels
<popey> he said one line that you're massively offended by and you're now taking up the time of 3 other people to talk about this?
<popey> is it _really_ worth it?
<X3lectric> yes
<popey> (Hint: no)
<popey> move on, get over it and get back to doing good stuff with ubuntu
<tsimpson> your complaint was that is was a violation of the CoC, but it's not
<X3lectric> never mind thx
<tsimpson> next times someone uses that language talking to you, simply ask them to respect that you don't like it
<X3lectric> well if its this the way it gets handled Ill return in kind, maybe thats better
<popey> I am happy to have a chat with Jo and ask him to step away from the keyboard next time he gets frustrated.
<X3lectric> cause I have to keep myself in check despite igorant whatsits
<popey> would that help?
<X3lectric> yes pls
<popey> ok, will do.
<X3lectric> thats all anyone should do anywhre, getting too much go away and chill out
<popey> I agree.
<X3lectric> otherwise it can become a bit of ww3
<popey> is that everything?
<popey> your original complaint was profane language "amongst other infractions", what other infractions did you have in mind?
<X3lectric> thats not for me to judge
<popey> eh?
<popey> you brought it up
<popey> if there's other stuff we should know about, do let us know.
<X3lectric> well its all CoC related after re-reading it I didt find any justification for his agressive no catalictic approach
<popey> ok, so thats the specific instance we're talking about, there's no others outside the conversation you have highlighted?
<popey> I need to step away from my desk for a moment
<X3lectric> thats ok thx I need to go relax this is way too stressful
<X3lectric> by this I mean that guys actions
<X3lectric> thx again at leats I hope he gets asked to take a look at whats going on and that people have limitations too a bombardemnt of information
<X3lectric> bye now
 * popey returns
<popey> with a swoooooooooooooooooosh!
<elky> he, erm, did well to follow the conversation here.
<vish> tsimpson: wouldnt the "be respectful" section of CoC apply ? it was clearly not just a result of over-joy ;)
<vish> (if it is a constant issue)
<tsimpson> vish: if they asked the other person not to use the language, and the other person refused, then it would probably apply there
<tsimpson> "bad language" is not inherently disrespectful
<vish> yea, no one in the channel seemed to object, micahg is always quick with the !ohmy
<popey> it is, after all, just a word
<popey> and it wasn't directed at him
<tsimpson> if you have an issue with someone using certain words when speaking to you, the *first* thing you should do is talk to *them* about it
<popey> it wasnt "You're a fucking idiot", which probably would be somewhat more of a concern :)
<nigelb> these almost grey areas are confusing.
<popey> for whom?
<nigelb> I'll rephrase
<nigelb> I'm confused by the almost grey areas :D
<tsimpson> it's not supposed to be a legal document defining in detail each term used in the document
<tsimpson> some common sense and interpretation is required ;)
<popey> also, we're talking about human beings here
<tsimpson> the first thing you should do when you think someone is going again the CoC, is talk to them about it
<tsimpson> it's not a stick to beat people over the head with
<tsimpson> ..most of the time
<tsimpson> s/again/against/
 * popey beats tsimpson over the head with his coc
<popey> or something
 * tsimpson backs away
 * nigelb wonders when tsimpson said again
<tsimpson> nigelb: "...someone is going again the CoC..."
<nigelb> oh dear
<nigelb> I'm going blind
<nigelb> or something
<nigelb> oh right. No glasses today. :\
 * popey moves irc a little bit further away from nigelb 
 * nigelb gets the CoC ready to beat popey over the head with.
 * Pici blinks, and switches to another channel
<vish> wheeeeee! netsplits!!!!! :D
<nhandler> This isn't the first time we have had a long discussion about this. A nice blog post about this topic might prove helpful (especially if it comes from the CC)
 * nigelb looks at popey
<popey> not a chance
<popey> maybe a tweet :)
<popey>  /tweet Dear Internet, Saying the word F*** does not make you in violation of the #ubuntu Code of Conduct, Love CC.
<popey> ^^ like that
<vish> popey: and that tweet would probably be a bookmark for future references ;)
<vish> bookmark for others*
<nhandler> s/not/not necessarily/
<popey> good mod
<popey> any further changes welcome :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-03-09
<greg-g> oh, btw, the turn around time on the request to enable logging for my loco channel was < 1 day. Awesome rt@ubuntu now! :)
<greg-g> and with that, I leave this channel, because I'm in too many already :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-03-10
<guntbert> erUSUL: may I PM you?
<erUSUL> of course
#ubuntu-irc 2011-03-11
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-uk, bigcalm said: lubotu3: stats is http://ubuntu-uk.org/ircstats/
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-uk, AlanBell said: !popey is one
<AlanBell> oops
<DJones> Heh
<AlanBell> the first factoid would be good as a channel specific stat
<AlanBell> factoid
<Thedemon666> Hello
<Thedemon666> I have an error that ubuntu does not start I is left with an error in the screen that says: error ath5k phy0: can't register ieee80211 hw
<Pici> Thedemon666: This channel is for IRC related issues, for support, try #ubuntu
#ubuntu-irc 2011-03-12
<Daekdroom> We have a troll over #ubuntu-br.
<m4v> Daekdroom: the ops of #ubuntu-br aren't available?
<Daekdroom> m4v, as far as I know, they aren't, and I tried the proper ubottu factoid already.
<serfus> Daekdroom, check /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-br list to see the ops
<m4v> the only -br op I know by nick is away..
<tsimpson> Daekdroom: what's going on?
<tsimpson> seems quiet now
<m4v> yep
<Daekdroom> tsimpson, half a minute ago derp00 was asking absurd questions and giving nonsensical answers
<topyli> *!*@ubuntu/member/*    +voriA in #ubuntu-br
<tsimpson> topyli: only helps when an ubuntu member is around ;)
<topyli> oh, i thought there's *always* an ubuntu member around :)
<tsimpson> well, you are I are ;)
<tsimpson> Daekdroom: is he asking if is's true that bsd is faster than linux there? google translate doesn't like it when people don't use proper spelling
<topyli> like boy scouts
<m4v> by looking at the logs, I fail at portuguese
<Daekdroom> tsimpson, yeah, among stuff like "how do I know my PC is linucs (sic)" and "why doesn't the font icon appear in gnome? is it a virus?"
<Daekdroom> asking for serial numbers for ubuntu ultimate etcetra
<m4v> Daekdroom: he mentioned redtube? (i'm reading the logs) but I don't understand the sentence
<m4v> and google doesn't help
<Daekdroom> m4v, he told the guy to install a redtube package to fix his problem
<Daekdroom> another answer was to install all apt packages and so on.
<topyli> btw the entry msg in -br needs translator love :)
<tsimpson> let's see if they continue for a few mins
<tsimpson> topyli: locobot_1 should be dead by now
<topyli> oh. well it's undead then :\
<m4v> topyli: ? my entry msg was in Portuguese
<m4v> oh, locobot's one
<topyli> yes
<m4v> I didn't get anything from locobot *confused* just from chanserv
<tsimpson> you should have got a notice, just like ChanServ does
<tsimpson> -locobot_1- #ubuntu-br: The channel is logged (at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode). Please observe the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. Thank you!
<m4v> that's the strange thing, I can't see any notice
<erUSUL> i recieved it.... but is the first time i get one ;P i do nt get it in the other  ( few ) channels a log in
<m4v> I cycled in #ubuntu-es, no notice either.
<tsimpson> locobot_* really shouldn't be in any channel now, loco's are logged on irclogs.ubuntu.com by ubuntulog*
 * m4v shrugs
<m4v> tsimpson: there's one in u-es and u-br
<tsimpson> yeah, the ubuntu-eu guys seem to have disappeared off the face of the earth..
<m4v> meh, dunno, whatever I try doesn't trigger a notice from the locobot, I only get chanserv's
<serfus> #ubuntu-il has locobot as well
<tsimpson> unfortunately no one really has control over them, so there is nothing we can do about them
<serfus> well, he is quiet so we don't mind him
<nhandler> serfus: You could always ban them if necessary (although the ideal solution would be for the bot owner to remove it)
<serfus> ya, a couple of weeks ago i asked about it here.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-03-13
<m4v> about #ubuntu-br, for future reference, now I notice that derp00's account is predador00 and that nick is banned in u-br, so he was ban evading besides of trolling.
<pozzi0> ok this is my story
<pozzi0> i rly need help with ubuntu coz i need it for the university
<pozzi0> so i came in #ubuntu-it (because im italian) i started talking with some users
<pozzi0> everything ok
<pozzi0> and then
<pozzi0> i did a mistake
<pozzi0> and i deserved a big punishment.
<pozzi0>  i said a blasfemy (or a profanity dunno whats the english for that)
<pozzi0> then ok. nothing happened
<pozzi0> then 10 seconds and i was banned
<pozzi0> probably in those 10 seconds @moderator thought that if he had banned me, i would have gone to heaven..
<pozzi0> he would have gone
<pozzi0> to heaven
<pozzi0> im saying this not just to be unbanned
<pozzi0> think about it.
<DJones> pozzi0: If you wait around for a while, there may be an op from #ubuntu-it around that can speak to you about this
<pozzi0> ok im waiting
<pozzi0> but ive not lost my hopes
<pozzi0> im sure that i will reveive justice
<pozzi0> receive
<DJones> pozzi0: It seems to be quiet at the moment, but no doubt somebody will be around in a while
<pozzi0> yea no doubt
<pozzi0> be faithful
<nhandler> It looks like they also have an #ubuntu-it-ops channel
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-05
<cprofitt> hello emma
<emma> hello there
<dholbach> good morning
<Fuchs> good mooning
<_d4vid> re..
<esak> which linux is better for networking ??
<EvilResistance> eh?
<esak> ?
<Myrtti> first of all
<ninnnu> 1) That's quite broad question to begin with 2) You're not going to get unbiased answer from here 3) This isn't helpdesk/"what's best for..."-channel. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> well, ninnnu pretty much covered it.
<EvilResistance> indeed
<Myrtti> with pretty much the words I would have used.
<Myrtti> ninnnu: you've won 10000 Internets.
<ninnnu> Thank you
<AlanBell> you just have to pay for delivery
<ninnnu> So..that'd be 10000 AOL disks?
<IWantFroyo> Hi, I'm IWantFroyo on the Ubuntu Forums, and I was told to go here to get my UF member IRC cloak. Here is my Launchpad account: https://launchpad.net/~iwantfroyo, and here is my UF profile: http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=1212450. Thanks.
<EvilResistance> oh i know your name on the forums... haitothee :P
<IWantFroyo> EvilResistance: Hai thar.
<Myrtti> ninnnu: I think I have a CD of Finnish Internet too. I can make a few copies for you
<ninnnu> whee
 * Myrtti prods AlanBell, IWantFroyo ^
<IWantFroyo> I hath been prodeth.
<IWantFroyo> I exclaimeth in paineth.
 * EvilResistance lols
<_d4vid> bb
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/iwantfroyo cloak for IWantFroyo please
<marienz> AlanBell: sure, I see he's already confirmed. One moment...
<marienz> set
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-06
<AlanBell> thanks marienz
<dobey> hi. can we please have a bug bot back in #ubuntuone? ours has gone missing and hasn't returned.
<tsimpson> dobey: I've put ubot5 in there for now, if ubot4 comes back you can either poke me to remove ubot5, or just kick/ban it if I'm not about
<dobey> tsimpson: ok, thanks
<_d4vid> re..
<EvilResistance> tsimpson, the bug bots... are they using the BugTracker ubottu plugin?
<tsimpson> EvilResistance: ubot5 is an ubottu clone, so it uses the same plugin
<EvilResistance> that was my question :P
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-07
<azriel> I dont know if my problem is ubuntu or not, I'm trying to run a program i wrote but it's saying: bash: ./dist/GSAM.exe: cannot execute binary file, is this a known problem?
<cprofitt> azriel: is it markes as executable?
<azriel> yeah i did chmod +x and everything
<azriel> it turned green
<cprofitt> hmm...
<cprofitt> compiled for Linux?
<azriel> yeah using gcc
<azriel> i even copy pasted a hello world program to make sure it works right
<cprofitt> are you running it by clicking it or from the command line?
<Pici> azriel: Just because you're banned in #ubuntu doesn't mean that this becomes a support channel.
<azriel> i did gcc -c filename.c -o dude
<azriel> what
<cprofitt> sorry Pici I did not know
<azriel> im confused
<Pici> azriel: You just left #ubuntu-ops after I explained that you had been forwarded to there from #ubuntu
<azriel> ?
<azriel> i thought this was ubuntu
<azriel> #ubuntu
<Pici> This is #ubuntu-irc, it is not a support channel for the issue that you are having.
<Pici> If you'd like to re-join #ubuntu-ops, perhaps we can get this sorted out.
<azriel> k
<CesarGomez> hello anybody there ?
<bazhang> yes
<cprofitt> yes
<CesarGomez> great Hello how it going ?
<cprofitt> pretty good -- you?
<CesarGomez> good :D
<CesarGomez> im Cesar Gomez from Colombia :P
<CesarGomez> somebosy can help me with cloaks ?
<bazhang> CesarGomez, a freenode cloak?
<CesarGomez> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> CesarGomez, as in /unafilliated/CesareGomez? please join #freenode for that
<bazhang> -e
<CesarGomez> im on freenode, and im a official ubuntu memeber
<bazhang> CesarGomez, ah, an ubuntu cloak
<CesarGomez> yup
<bazhang> bit different :)
<CesarGomez> heheheh sorry :$
<CesarGomez> bazhang: did u know how i can get it ?
<bazhang> CesarGomez, yep, got a link to your LP page? just trying to remember the ubuntu irc contacts
<bazhang> pangolin, probably remembers
<Unit193> It's pi ci, alan, topi, and funky.
<CesarGomez> sure, give a sec
<pangolin> IRCC wakey wakey we got fresh meat
<bazhang> Pici, AlanBell topyli ^
<pangolin> CesarGomez: Please provide your LP link
<CesarGomez> pangolin, bazhang: here you are https://launchpad.net/~cegope
<CesarGomez> :)
<pangolin> CesarGomez: ok just idle in here and one of the Group Contacts will get it done soon.
<pangolin> Congratulations on membership :)
<CesarGomez> heheeh tks :D, im so happy for that
<CesarGomez> so i don't need to do anything more ?
<pangolin> CesarGomez: just wait here please
<CesarGomez> pangolin: ohh ok , sorry :$
<pangolin> userman: as far as you getting banned in #ubuntu-de. The channel ops there are free to ban who they like for whatever reason, you can try talking to the op who banned you and see if they can explain why they did.
<userman> lol is this a joke?
<pangolin> no.
<pangolin> I can tell you that the ops in the ubuntu community don't tend to ban without a good reason
<userman> really, this must be. i men, its almost the only way to get decent help with ubuntu-related problems and they can o what they want...
<userman> no rules, no rights, no nuffin
<pangolin> there are rules. Like I said the ops must have had a reason to ban you.
<userman> this really is a problem in this so called "free society of community"
<userman> yea they misunderstood INSULTING woith tellin an opinion
<ppq> hi
<pangolin> hey ppq, thanks for joining.
<userman> yep this guy
<pangolin> ppq: userman seems confused as to why they got banned. i was hoping you could help them
<userman> thx pangolin
<pangolin> I am not sure if -de has a -ops channel, that is why I asked you to join here
<ppq> we have, #ubuntu-de-op, but if you like i can give you a statement here, userman
<userman> sure
<ppq> userman: you got banned on 26. feb. because of ranting in our support channel for the third time (see http://paste.ubuntu.com/872483/ for a short example). after that, you joined with a different ident/nickname. we don't tolerate ban-evasion, that's why your ban was widened fron *!*userman@*.mediaWays.net to *!*userman*@*.mediaWays.net
<userman> i can assure u i dont even now what ban-evasion technically means... i just clicked on my irc tool and waited till connection
<userman> whatever u think i was doing, u were wrong
<userman> im not hacker or sumthing
<ppq> userman: you changed your ident from userman to userman2 in order to be able to join #ubuntu-de - this is called ban-evasion.
<userman> and those were questions u pasted in pastebin
<userman> no i did it because irc told me my name was already in use!
<userman> and by the way, if this is a real reason to ban sumbody, i come to think u guys are really drunk with the little power an irc-op status gives u
<userman> its so lolish to ban sumbody who is eager to learn this ubuntu-stuff
<ppq> userman: your nickname at that time was 'robophant' which for sure was not in use by anyone else ;) anyway, i will not discuss your initial ban with you since it wasn't me who set it. please come to #ubuntu-de-op tomorrow, when people are actually awake, 4:40 am is not a good time for this.
<userman> thats right, thx anyway
<pangolin> userman: the reasons ppq gave you are consistent with our communities policies. I suggest you take a few hours to think about your behaviour and go to the  #ubuntu-de-op to talk with them later.
<userman> lol i cant do that, really
<pangolin> ok, well, now you know the proper channel to join to resolve your ban in ubuntu-de.
<ppq> i'm out, too
<ppq> good night!
<userman> please continue to feel good about your communites policies. i assure u, they are very fair and choosen wisley. i dont see a problem of out-of-control-powerdrunk-people and there never was any issue with the operators
<userman> really...
<pangolin> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<pangolin> userman if you feel one of the ops is abusing their power feel free to email the Ubuntu IRC Council about it.
<userman> no, i rather try to chase putin out of kreml
<pangolin> I did what I could to help you. I think ppq was also more than accommodating.
<pangolin> Guess we are done here.
<userman> pangolin, thanks i understnd what u were saying
<userman> thx for the effort anyway
<CesarGomez> pangolin: r u there ?
<pangolin> CesarGomez: yes
<pangolin> Pici: could you ack CesarGomez ubuntu cloak please
<pangolin> https://launchpad.net/~cegope
<pangolin> CesarGomez: should not take to long now.
<pangolin>  or do you SYN and staff ACKs it
<pangolin> either way :)
<CesarGomez> pangolin: tks :D hehehe maybe hes busy ... can u tell me when i can return to do this? here is 11:14 pm
<pangolin> CesarGomez: in 12 hrs or so
<CesarGomez> right :D
<pangolin> but you are right. I think he is a little busy at the moment
<CesarGomez> thanks you're a good person, very friendly: D
<pangolin> I try :)
<pangolin> and you are welcome
<CesarGomez> ahh no problem i can come back in an hours ... if i can do it, u will help me again :)?
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> we never sleep
<pangolin> absolutely
<CesarGomez> thanks
<pangolin> hhaa, aint that the truth
<CesarGomez> heheheeheh
<pangolin> haha*
<bazhang> :)
<CesarGomez> thanks :D i appreciate it to much
<CesarGomez> have a good day for all of u :P
<CesarGomez> laters :D
<pangolin> later
<bazhang> you too :)
<pangolin> I like him
<Unit193> Never shower, never sleep?
<pangolin> NEVAR
<k1l> pangolin: ping
<_d4vid> re..
<pangolin> k1l_: pong
<Fuchs> peng
<Pici> pang
<Pici> olin
<pangolin> The winner is Pici, for the most original use of my nick
<cprofitt> lol
<pangolin> hey, since you are both here
<pangolin> Pici: Fuchs can you two apply a cloak for https://launchpad.net/~cegope
<k1l_> pangolin: regarding userman last night. since i was the op who banned him: is there anything to clarify?
<pangolin> k1l_: no, I think we are good. He had joined #ubuntu-ops looking for clarification and I ask ppq to help out. I think it is pretty clear that the ban was justified.
<k1l_> yes. alright :)
<pangolin> thank you :)
<Fuchs> Pici: would this cloak be fine? Also: ubuntu/member/cesArgOmez  or  do you prefer ubuntu/member/cegope?
<pangolin> topyli: ^
<topyli> i'm unable to forge an opinon somehow :)
<topyli> cegope is of course on launchpad
<Fuchs> I remember having this discussion last time, then we used the nick, but we (staff) don't care, so up to you :)
<Pici> We usually use the freenode account name.
<Fuchs> that would be CesarGomez  then  (well, lowercase in the end)
<Fuchs> so ubuntu/member/cesargomez  would be fine?
<Fuchs> also: I assume the user was informed and wants the cloak?
<pangolin> the user joined here a few hours ago and asked.
<Myrtti> Fuchs: in backlog
<Fuchs> found it in my logs, yes
<Myrtti> was identified too at the time from the looks of things
<pangolin> I figured we don't need them here as long as they requested and they have all the right LP teams.
<Fuchs> so, shall we apply ubuntu/member/cesargomez  Pici or topyli?
<pangolin> if the user needs to be here I will make sure not to cause confusion in the future
<topyli> i don't think they need to be online, if the cloak can technically be applied
<pangolin> alrighty, then give your go ahead. :)
<topyli> Fuchs: just whatever is his freenode account if it's anything close, maybe
<Fuchs> well, I would prefer it, but if I see in the backlog that he (identified) gave his okay, I don't think it's needed
<Fuchs> anyway, cloak is now set :)
<Fuchs> Also I usually congratulate the user when he is here
<Fuchs> but that's just and extra and not worth anything ;(
<pangolin> I think in the future I will just wait for the user to be online
<Fuchs> pangolin: it would make a few things easier, yes :)
<Myrtti> it's easier to do when they're online as we need to check that the user asking the cloak was identified to the account he was asking the cloak for
<Fuchs> pangolin: also, cloaks are usually not über-urgent matters, so if it delays it by a few hours, probably everything is still fine
<pangolin> right
<Myrtti> anyway
<pangolin> anyway, thanks for taking care of it. :)
<Fuchs> You're welcome
 * Fuchs throws Myrtti a ball of yarn
<Myrtti> oooo yarn
<Fuchs> I could need a new scarf :(
<Myrtti> I need to stop reading wedding blogs
<Fuchs> why?
<Fuchs> already too many ideas for yours?
<Myrtti> because there's things like cooking that I could do
<Myrtti> *growl*
<Fuchs> oh, have fun then :)
<trijntje> Hi all, I got my ubuntu mebership yesterday, and I read I could just ask for one of those cool cloaks here
<trijntje> https://launchpad.net/~redmar
<bazhang> Pici, topyli AlanBell ^
<k1l_> congrats on that. just wait for the ircc to give the go
<bazhang> trijntje, just a moment please
<trijntje> sure, thanks!
<topyli> looking good. Fuchs, still around?
<topyli> we'd like a shiny ubuntu/member cloak for trijntje
<Fuchs> topyli: would be ubuntu/member/trijntje   then, okay?  (or?)
<topyli> yes
<trijntje> Fuchs: yes, I have no other cloaks
<Fuchs> trijntje: cloak is set, congratulations :)
<trijntje> the wiki says I can pick one of four, but I have no idea what the differences are
<bazhang> hehe
<topyli> thanks Fuchs
<Fuchs> You're welcome
<Myrtti> congrats trijntje
<trijntje> I dont feel different :P
<trijntje> it works, so I dont have to setup anything else on my side?
<Myrtti> just remember to identify
<trijntje> ok, cool
<trijntje> thanks everyone for the help, and for the congratulations!
<Unit193> Congrats!
<Fuchs> You're welcome :)
<cotterall> Can I have a cloak please? My launchpad profile is: https://launchpad.net/~michael-cotterall
<pleia2> cotterall: for an ubuntu cloak you need to be an Ubuntu member
<pleia2> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<pleia2> otherwise you can ask for an unaffiliated cloak in #freenode :)
<cotterall> pleia2, thank you.
<_d4vid> bb
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-08
<CesarGomez> pangolin u there ?
<pangolin> CesarGomez: yes.
<CesarGomez> hey bro hows u been ?
<pangolin> Good thank you.
<CesarGomez> great!
<CesarGomez> i want to say tks to u
<CesarGomez> today i recived a email with the cloaks confirmation =)
<pangolin> but you are not wearing it right now
<pangolin> why not?
<CesarGomez> nope coz im not logged
<pangolin> ah ok.
<k1l_> if you would join with useracc:pw as serverpassword you would connect with the cloak :)
<CesarGomez> wait i will leave and come back ;)
<pangolin> it was my pleasure.
<CesarGomez> pangolin: did u see it ?
<CesarGomez> :D
<pangolin> hehe, yes.
<pangolin> cesargome@ubuntu/member/cesargomez
<pangolin> looks good. Congrats!
<CesarGomez> tks hehehe
<CesarGomez> but was not posible without ur help :D
<pangolin> All I did was poke the correct people.
<CesarGomez> heheheh
<CesarGomez> well im off have math class :(
<CesarGomez> lol
<pangolin> Have a good day :)
<Unit193> Congrats.
<CesarGomez> tks Unit193
<CesarGomez> same for u pangolin see ya later :D tks again
<_d4vid> re..
<tsimpson> _d4vid: do you really have to post "re.." to the channel periodically?
<tsimpson> it's a little annoying when people are watching the channel for activity only to find a "re.."
<_d4vid> :)
<topyli> and lots of people *are* watching, and switch to the channel so as to help people with their problems
<_d4vid> bb
<Daekdroom> So, there's currently a bot running in #ubuntu-br that I'm not seeing in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots. Is it possible that list is outdated?
<Unit193> It's outdated if people don't update it, but someone can join a bot without permission as well.
<Unit193> (Can, but it's not permitted.)
<Unit193> What's the bots nick?
<Daekdroom> Drupliconzinho
<k1l> that doesnt sound like a ubuntu bot
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-09
<_d4vid> re..
<popey> _d4vid: please stop doing that
<Myrtti> _d4vid: is that a script doing that?
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-10
<_d4vid> byeall
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-11
<EvilResistance> if my blog is offline, but listed on planet.ubuntu.com, and I'd like it removed from planet.ubuntu.com, which bzr branch(es) do i need to modify to get my entry removed?
<EvilResistance> (since my blog is offline indefinitely)
<dax> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu
<EvilResistance> thanks dax
<Myrtti> if you're planning to attend tomorrows "IRC and irssi basics for Ubuntu IRC ops", please poke me in pm or email if you are planning to attend so I can set up channel flags beforehand in the sandpit channel so that you can actually play and try out the commands and we don't need to waste our time on waiting for me to give everyone who plans to attend the flags then.
<Myrtti> thankies.
<Fuchs> <3
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-04
<IdleOne> mhall119: The UDS channels are going to need topics set I assume, I don't know what those topics should be set as.
<mhall119> IdleOne: do you know if previous UDS channels had their topics set per-session, or were they static throughout the week?
<tsimpson> mhall119: udsbotu reads the ical feed and sets topics (if it's not broken)
<mhall119> tsimpson: how do we tell udsbotu which UDS ical feed to look at?
<tsimpson> mhall119: it uses http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303.ical
<tsimpson> well, a slightly modified version actually, but built from that
<xnox> I'd like to run "/topic Packaging apps and software for Ubuntu, including new packages, PPA packages, etc. | Packaging guide: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/ |  For working on Ubuntu Core OS, see #ubuntu-devel | For writing apps and software targeting ubuntu, see #ubuntu-app-devel" in #ubuntu-packaging
<xnox> but Chanserv is not giving me op status =(
<xnox> can somebody please change the topic there to that?!
<IdleOne> xnox: done
<xnox> IdleOne: thanks a lot.
<IdleOne> welcome
<IdleOne> xnox: for future reference the syntax is /msg chanserv topic #channel-name TOPIC-GOES-HERE
<IdleOne> ubuntu/member/* can change the topic but you need to tell Chanserv to do it. /topic requires +o which you don't have set in the access list, but ubuntu/member does have +t
<xnox> IdleOne: do I type that in gnome-terminal or in a special menu?
<IdleOne> in your irc client window
 * xnox is very irc operations illiterate, never operated channels etc. Setting up a cloak was hard enough =)
<xnox> IdleOne: hopefully I will be able to grep this irc chatlog for future reference ;-)
<IdleOne> hehe, no problem. You can always ask in here if you forget and someone will be happy to help out
<xnox> thanks.
<dpm> hi IRC Council. Following the Mir announcement, we've just created the #ubuntu-mir channel. Could someone help checking that we've registered correctly and if the settings are ok?
<dpm> thanks
<IdleOne> dpm: the channel does not appear to be registered
<IdleOne> -ChanServ- #ubuntu-mir is not registered.
<dpm> IdleOne, how can we get it registered?
<IdleOne> /msg ChanServ REGISTER #ubuntu-mir
<Fuchs> dpm: the person who has +o should read http://blog.freenode.net/2008/04/registering-a-channel-on-freenode/
<Fuchs> or that, for the short version
<IdleOne> AlanBell: #ubuntu-mir needs a bugbot
<IdleOne> dpm: can confirm the request
<dpm> AlanBell, IdleOne, confirming ;)
<AlanBell> done
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-05
<cjohnston> is anyone around that could help me out with udsbot?
<cjohnston> tsimpson: ^
<tsimpson> cjohnston: what's up?
<cjohnston> tsimpson: can I get added to be able to control it?
<cjohnston> it isnt in atleast one of the channels
<tsimpson> cjohnston: which channels?
<cjohnston> ubuntu-uds-foundations-1
<tsimpson> there now
<AlanBell> tsimpson: can we get cjohnston and mhall119 access to tell udsbot to join and part channels, I think they are going to be the ones who know what channels to put it in going forward
<mhall119> AlanBell: is that necessary?  I don't think we'll be changing the UDS rooms much once we settle into something that works
<TheLordOfTime> i'd agree with AlanBell in the short term, until you have a system that works, mhall119, there is a chance you'll need to change things up, which would mean it'd be good if you guys have bot access to fix it.
<TheLordOfTime> s/fix it/make those changes of where the bot should be/
<TheLordOfTime> just saying (I don't really have a say in the matter)
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-06
<AlanBell> hi all
<AlanBell> in just over an hour we are doing a Google Plus Hangout thing as part of the Ubuntu Developer Summit
<AlanBell> anyone is welcome to view it, there will be a recording available afterwards
<AlanBell> there can be up to 10 people participating in it too, please let me know if you want to be invited to join it
<AlanBell> and check your camera/microphone in advance if you want to do that
<Unit193> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21674/community-1303-irc-team/  in  #ubuntu-uds-community-1
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-07
<hallino1> Good evening all
<Unit193> Howdy.
<hallino1> I got the Ubuntu membership 10mins ago.. Can anyone set up the irc cloak for me please?
<Fuchs> *rawr*  *looks at IRCC*  (you'll need to link your launchpad profile)
<AlanBell> rawr
<AlanBell> hi hallino1
<Fuchs> yay, an AlanBell
<hallino1> Here you are Fuchs https://launchpad.net/~hallino1
<hallino1> Hey AlanBell
<Fuchs> hallino1: IRCC (in this case: Alan) will have to take a look at that, we just set the cloak if they tell us to
<hallino1> Uhm got it Fuchs..
<AlanBell> ok, that all seems good, can we have an ubuntu/member/hallino1 cloak please
<Unit193> Fuchs: While you're here, where was it you said SASL was preferred, then CertFP, then server pass?  :P
<IdleOne> Congrats again hallino1
<hallino1> Thanks IdleOne :)
<Fuchs> Unit193: yes
<Unit193> hallino1: Congrats!
<Fuchs> AlanBell: hang on
<hallino1> IdleOne: if you see s.fox, please wave him by me
<hallino1> Thanks Unit193
<k1l_> conrats hallino1
<Fuchs> hallino1: there you go, congratulations
<hallino1> Thanks k1l_
<hallino1> Thanks again Fuchs
<Unit193> Fuchs: Yes, but said it here?  I tried to grep, but couldn't. :P
<IdleOne> hallino1: Done.
<hallino1> IdleOne: thanks again
<k1l_> yep, Fuchs tells everyone to use sasl :)
<Fuchs> Unit193: ah, "where"
<Fuchs> sorry, I was a bit busy
<Fuchs> k1l_: because it is correct.
<Fuchs> Unit193: I'd have to grep, I assume #freenode
<TheLordOfTime> hallino1, why do ya need s.fox?
<TheLordOfTime> (I assume for something ubuntuforums related?)
<Unit193> (Not a problem at all!)  My irssi has had issues, so I have server pass setup too  (then certfp came out, set that up.  Can call me crazy now)
<hallino1> TheLordOfTime: He's my friend.. ;)
<Fuchs> Unit193: certfp has the same possible race condition that the server password has and SASL shouldn't have
<TheLordOfTime> ah okay.
 * TheLordOfTime returns to lurkl
<Fuchs> Unit193: all 3 work in most cases, so if you are happy with CertFP, just use it :)
<Unit193> Fuchs: I have all 3, for no reason whatsoever.
<Fuchs> heh
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-08
<AlanBell> o/ staff
<niko> hi AlanBell
<AlanBell> can I please have an unaffiliated cloak for hobbsee and nocturn
<AlanBell> :(
<niko> one moment please
<niko> done, AlanBell :)
<Tm_T> I wonder how much we will have people asking kubuntu cloaks soon
<AlanBell> thanks niko
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<Pici> Hi
<PaoloRotolo> I became Ubuntu member yesterday. Can you add me in the ubuntu-irc-cloaks team please? Here my Launchpad account: https://launchpad.net/~paolorotolo
<PaoloRotolo> Thanks!
 * Pici looks
<Pici> niko: Would you mind applying an ubuntu/member/paolorotolo cloak to PaoloRotolo here?
<Myrtti> voilá
<Pici> woo
<Pici> Myrtti: thanks ;)
<PaoloRotolo> Pici, yes, thanks
<Pici> PaoloRotolo: Congrats :)
<PaoloRotolo> Pici, thanks :D
<PaoloRotolo> So, good afternoon :)
<PaoloRotolo> Thanks again!
<mhall119> hello IRC Council, could I get a new channel called #ubuntu-media created with the usual bots?
<AlanBell> mhall119: what is that all about then?
<mhall119> AlanBell: going to be a commons area for dicussions involving different projects that provide multimedia capabilities in Ubuntu
<mhall119> also, if you can make jhodapp an channel op
<AlanBell> staff, can someone clear out the access list of #ubuntu-media please
<AlanBell> or just give ubuntuirccouncil all the flags and I will sort it later
 * AlanBell goes out for a sec
<mhall119> AlanBell: thanks
<niko> AlanBell: rights given
<niko> maybe you should edit them a bit, there is +OV
<AlanBell> thanks niko, yeah, they are in a bit of an odd way
<niko> yes, i used +* :/
<Fuchs> bad niko  *nods*
<AlanBell> mhall119: okies, all set
<mhall119> thanks AlanBell
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-09
<holstein> whats up with kondor in #ubuntu?
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-03
<embicoin> Hello, may I have an ubuntu cloak please?
<embicoin> I meet all prerequisites
<IdleOne> embicoin: Could you please link me to your launchpad account?
<embicoin> IdleOne: ofc, let me a minute
<embicoin> https://launchpad.net/~embiassus
<IdleOne> embicoin: unfortunately you have not met all the requirements yet
<IdleOne> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<embicoin> hmm it shows that I am member since today, but I did some traslation works years ago... did the accounts changed?
<IdleOne> Please read the above link that explains the process of becoming an ubuntu member
<embicoin> I am ubuntu member since 2005
<embicoin> I actively participated in some projects and translated in others
<IdleOne> embicoin: not according to the launchpad page you just linked
<embicoin> yes yes, I am guessing what is happening
<embicoin> I will be back :P
<IdleOne> ok
<embicoin> thanks IdleOne !
<IdleOne> welcome
<embicoin> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/2736
<embicoin> idle
<embicoin> look that contribution, 40000 reads
<embicoin> from 2005
<embicoin> also my main launchpad account : https://launchpad.net/~otto-garcia-a
<embicoin> i did the last contributions for the elementaty project, as I said with translations, also I have more contributions in the old forum of ubuntu
<IdleOne> embicoin: please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember and complete all the steps listed there.
<embicoin> ok ;)
<embicoin> This is so new for me so many changes with the community, excuse me I was some time disconnected I guess
<embicoin> IdleOne: Then I  can come this thursday at 22:00 UTC to promote myself as candidate to the membership, isn't it?
<embicoin> I will prepare all my "ubuntu resume" then :P
<embicoin> Thank you very much for the help mate !!!
<IdleOne> looking forward to seeing you at the meeting
<embicoin> :) nice !
<jose> !away | freeflying_away
<ubottu> freeflying_away: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<MooDoo> emma: check your connection :)
<MooDoo> afternoon all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-05
<MooDoo> morning all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-08
<snwh> for some reason my ubuntu/member irc cloak has stopped working
<Fuchs> snwh: this account has been registered 1 week ago. are you sure it was assigned to this one?
<Fuchs> if you happen to have another account: group instead. If not: if https://launchpad.net/~snwh  is you, then you just need IRCC in here to confirm, then staff can (re)set it
<snwh> Fuchs, I accidentally dropped my own nick
<Fuchs> snwh: well, yes
<Fuchs> snwh: the cloak is bound to the account which you dropped, you have to get it set again
<Fuchs> snwh: in this case just wait until IRCC wakes up and confirms, then staff can set it again :)
<snwh> okay thanks
<Fuchs> also careful with that drop command in the future, because it not only affects cloaks, but also all access bound to it
<snwh> i was trying to drop snwh_
<snwh> and forgot the _
<Fuchs> to avoid that in the future I recommend that you group nicks such as nick_ to your account instead, because then you don't need to use the drop command, but rather ungroup. That should avoid dropping the wrong one accidentally :)
<Fuchs> (plus other benefits, such as them sharing your member cloak)
<snwh> ah
<snwh> didn't know i could do that
<Fuchs> Oh. Okay: next time you need an additional nick:  /nick to it while identified to your main account,  then   /msg nickserv group
<Fuchs> anyway, for now you just have to wait for IRCC and staff to wake up (in that order), then you can have your cloak back :)
<snwh> it's a saturday, so that may be awhile I figure
<Fuchs> yes indeed, but they usually do read backlog, so just sit in here :)
<snwh> will do
<IdleOne> snwh: there you go, your cloak is applied :)
<snwh> :)
<Unit193> snwh: Congrats? :P
<Fuchs> not really, it just got re-set :p
<Unit193> Hey, and he's got auth working correctly it seems. :P
<Unit193> Fuchs: Yeah, saw.  Congrats on getting it back? :P
<Unit193> Fuchs: Hello!
<snwh> Unit193, no i accidentally nick dropped myself
<Fuchs> yes, hi.
<Fuchs> This is fox.
<Unit193> Yep, saw.
<Unit193> Hello this is fish.
<IdleOne> Fuchs: new ircc is AlanBell Pici Tm_T hggdh and IdleOne
<IdleOne> Don't trust that last one
<IdleOne> :)
<Unit193> Yes, IdleOne is a bad apple.
<Fuchs> I never did and never will :p
<Fuchs> (thanks)
<AlanBell> !ircc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council or email irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<AlanBell> just checking :)
<Unit193> miseria in #ubuntu-kernel again.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-09
<phunyguy> hello
<phunyguy> rww, IdleOne, elky, Unit193, welcome to #ubuntu-irc, the land of ubuntu IRC discussion.
<rww> So. There's been a lot of discussion about what's broken with the IRC Core Team (i.e., the folks that op #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-ops, etc.) recently.
<rww> And we have a few venues like ubuntu-irc mailing list, and #ubuntu-ops-team, and #ubuntu-ops to discuss this, but they all -- frankly -- suck.
<rww> So Unit193 proposed, and phunyguy and I agree, that talking about it in here may make the discussion improve without making this channel suck too.
<rww> before we segued onto that topic, my last statement was along the lines of:
<rww> I think a lot of people have lost faith in the IRC Council as an institution because various iterations of it have chosen inaction in important situations. I'm tempted to say that they should stick with ban appeals and let us govern ourselves for the rest of it, but consensus has so far being a crap way of managing the team because it's too large.
<rww> So we need some respected process for us to make decisions that will lead people who disagree with the end result to be happy that they were heard and respect the conclusion. The IRC Council establishment is not that. Which is not a slight against the people currently on the IRCC, but against the institution of it. Having some sort of batcrap crazy chaos is also not that. So I don't know what *is* that.
<IdleOne> I like this idea. Too tired to want to talk about anything specific right now, but I think this more open forum will allow people to contribute and maybe help the team of ops deal with some of the issues it has had for a long time now.
<phunyguy> ^
<phunyguy> same about the tired.
<rww> I'm pretty out of it too, but I wanted to get the above out there and see if anyone had any thoughts.
<IdleOne> Good idea
<phunyguy> the other elephant in the room, is the human aspect of IRC has gone a way a bit.
<phunyguy> we have to make sure that is out there as a discussion topic as well.
<rww> (and an aside: some of the issues with the IRC team are also issues with Ubuntu in general, but we can't fix Ubuntu in general right now, and we can (hopefully) fix this team)
<phunyguy> I am just as guilty of this, but we have a nasty habit of enforcing rules "too much", and it drives people away.  I made this point the other day, but I will make it public here.   When I first started using #ubuntu for support, I will not mention any names, I made an offtopic remark or two, because I didn't know about the offtopic channel, but I got the nasty "Stop with the offtopic outbursts, or you will be removed from the channel".
<phunyguy> THAT can't happen.
<rww> Agreed. I think this is where we started wandering off into talking about factiods the other week too.
<phunyguy> I am now an op here, so I must be a decent human being, yet I was treated like garbage.
<rww> because a lot of that overly-snappy behavior is reinforced by us having cookie-cutter responses to "offtopic" etc. comments.
<phunyguy> yes, you are correct.
<phunyguy> or me recently with the "We don't support Google Chrome here" in #ubuntu.
<phunyguy> I will take the hit on that one.
<phunyguy> the other aspect I don't agree with is "You aren't experienced enough in this, so i recommend you stop doing it"
<rww> phunyguy: as in saying that to a user who's trying to do something advanced/unsupported?
<phunyguy> no, just something advanced.
<rww> okay
<phunyguy> unsupported maybe, but resetting a mysql root password because a coworker who did a terrible job got fired
<phunyguy> and being told that you aren't experienced enough and shouldn't be doing it for a living is just flat out wrong.
<rww> good example, and I agree with you on that sort of thing
<phunyguy> especially if you are picking up slack.
<rww> (I think our attitude towards unsupported behavior needs to get less harsher, but we can discuss that later)
<elky> are people still flipping out about eulas?
<rww> elky: hrm?
<elky> i tried to convince some people a few years ago that flipping out when someone wants to install osx in a VM is hilariously silly since it's a contractual matter not a legal issue
<elky> this is of course applicable to other scenarios
<jose> well, on a personal note, I think support in #ubuntu is not well managed. the only couple times I went there for support, people ended up saying 'you don't collaborate, go find help somewhere else'
<rww> Since SCaLE, I've been pondering how to turn #ubuntu into a functional support avenue like AskUbuntu seems to be.
<rww> And perhaps it's just pessimism from bashing my head against #ubuntu so much, but I think IRC is structurally a bad system for this.
<rww> Way too many people in one place is going to be extremely difficult to manage. We make it worse, but even if we were perfect it would still be a mess.
<elky> the ability to delete stupid things that were said from everyone's scrollback makes management infinitely difficult.
<rww> inability*, and yes, that's one huge advantage of stack
<elky> anyway, my back is cramping, i need to go move around before i start crying
<rww> you edit the questions/answers until they're good reference, and then point people at them
<rww> but while some of the issue with #ubuntu is structural, we are very, very, very far off doing the best we can to manage it
<jose> I think that the fact that there's more people looking for support nowadays than it was a couple years ago has made it a non-viable method of support
<rww> (and this focuses on #ubuntu, when the IRC Team itself has issues independent of any channel)
<rww> or, in other words, we need a brainstorm board for "let's fix the IRC team", and a brainstorm board for "let's fix #ubuntu" with an entry "fix the IRC team" on the latter
<phunyguy> ^
<jose> and how can that be done?
<phunyguy> that remains to be seen.
<phunyguy> well actually, no it doesn't.. I think I spelled it out pretty good above.
<phunyguy> kinda tired of dancing around it :(
<jose> I think a meeting can be summoned, and during/after that we can note down ideas on an etherpad
<rww> pad.ubuntu.com requires indirect membership in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad still, right?
<phunyguy> :(
<rww> if so, one of the IRC LP teams needs to get added to that
<jose> well, membership to ~ubuntu-etherpad is practically open
<jose> just request it and popey will approve you within minutes, if he's awake
<rww> *nod*
<rww> still, less hoops and all that
<rww> anyway
<rww> etherpad: very yes
<phunyguy> ^ yes
<rww> meeting: i'd prefer to mention here during a regular IRCC meeting and on the mailing list, and have ongoing discussion
<phunyguy> ^ yes also
<phunyguy> ok ladies and germs... time for me to go to bed.
<phunyguy> thanks for listening.  :)
<rww> thanks for not disappearing because of me being argumentative ;)
<rww> i put you on the spot earlier tonight, this is what I wanted to happen :)
<phunyguy> :)
<phunyguy> bai
<MooDoo> hello all
<Daekdroom> EITAZORRAZZFF is in #ubuntu-br spamming user's nicknames for attention.
<Daekdroom> (for the sake of being annoying)
<Daekdroom> And now there are two of them.
<Daekdroom> #ubuntu-br is getting DDoS'd again.
<MooDoo> Daekdroom: was it sorted?
<Daekdroom> MooDoo, yes. I hadn't noticed at the time but niko is still at the channel and took care of it.
<MooDoo> groovy :)
<phunyguy> IdleOne: cprofitt, AlanBell, et all, can we discuss in here?
<IdleOne> yup
<phunyguy> Just seems more appropriate
<IdleOne> old habit of going in there is hard to break
<phunyguy> maybe that needs to be added to an ubuntu-irc@ post
<phunyguy> maybe it will be my first ever mailing list post on any list!
<phunyguy> cprofitt: so you get where I was going with that.
<cprofitt> yes, we can disuss here
<cprofitt> I think one thing to keep in mind -- to assume - is that everyone wants what is best for the team... there may be differences in opinion on what to do to get there, but one should not assume ill intent
<phunyguy> yes. I can agree with that.
<cprofitt> With that said, what are the recommendations to get the team back to a healthy state... then work on improving how the team operates?
<cprofitt> IdleOne do you have some specific issues?
<phunyguy> I stated my issues twice now.  The whole treating people with respect no matter how new they are, or whatever crummy position at work they were dumped in.
<phunyguy> if they need help, they need help.
<cprofitt> phunyguy - respect is a two way street though... I assume you want IRC ops to show some restraint and take things on a case by case basis?
<IdleOne> cprofitt: That is the thing. I don't think there are any specific issues. I think that many if not all the issues stem from personal interpretation of the CoC and channel guidelines. Some people are more strict in enforcing those documents then others.
<IdleOne> That creates a sense of resentment on both sides of the isle?
<phunyguy> cprofitt: that is a start.   The mentality of "This is my playground, so whatever I say, goes" is not a good way to do business.
<IdleOne> This is what I am getting from what I have heard from people so far
<cprofitt> So, IdleOne you are saying that by not having set rules we have issues with things being taken 'personally' vs. 'by the rule'.
<cprofitt> so to be clear do we have issues with -ops playing favorites? or being too harsh?
<phunyguy> cprofitt: yes.
<cprofitt> Is it differences between -op 1 and -op 2 or is it the same -op acting differently towards different people?
<IdleOne> I think so. There has long been complaints from many users that the !guidelines are not specific enough and allow ops to use them for personal vendettas. I don't believe that has been the case, but I do understand how a vague set of rules can be hard to enforce.
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> Is there an issue with 'protect your own' in which operators take the side of operators when there has been a dispute?
<phunyguy> yes, hard to enforce, but some do enforce, and it is to the point of, "I can say what I want, because I am the op, and you are terrible at what you do, so maybe you should try something else."
<IdleOne> some ops such as LjL have long said that the ops team (or many of us) are to literal in the interpretation. letter of the law vs spirit of the law
<phunyguy> being an op, doesn't mean you can be a bully.
<cprofitt> phunyguy: I agree - not good to have bullies
<LjL> There is a correction I need to make there: I am not an op.
<phunyguy> hi LjL  :)
<IdleOne> LjL: right, former ops*
<cprofitt> I think the problem is one that is hard to fix... but steps can be taken to make things better...
<IdleOne> but LjL I would like, if you want, to be a part of this discussion also. I think you still have a lot to offer to it.
<cprofitt> though past history may make the issue thorny
<cprofitt> I would like LjL to have a voice as well, but I would like to ensure that we all take time to prevent emotions for running high
<IdleOne> absolutely agree and this is why I think it was a great idea to move the discussion to this channel, where it is logged and open to all to contribute.
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> so currently how does -op behavior get reviewed?
<LjL> The only thing I'm willing to offer this so-called team at the present moment and in the present situation is my middle finger.
<phunyguy> good question.
<phunyguy> LjL :(
<MooDoo> wow
<phunyguy> LjL: take offtopic discussions to #ubuntu-offt...   oh wait.
<IdleOne> I think we should definitely keep from making any jokes or sarcastic comments.
<IdleOne> This is a serious issue for the ops team and the irc community and we need to stay on the right track.
<phunyguy> yes, apologies.
<phunyguy> I need coffee.  brb
<MooDoo> as an outsider, who is interested this is very interesting [also sorry for buttin in] ;)
<cprofitt> MooDoo: no worries... we are having this discussion here to get more opions... just like yours
<MooDoo> thanks
<IdleOne> As someone who is looking in from the outside you probably will be able to see things we don't or chose not to.
<IdleOne> So feel free to jump in and help if you think you can
<cprofitt> lets get back to the question, how is operatore status reviewed?
<IdleOne> I don't really think it is.
<Fuchs> you can never write rules that are specific enough, people will always find open leaks. The more you try, the more complicated they will get, and people will stop reading them. So a short, simple set or rules is better. If an operator actually did abuse the power or was a bully, then there are enough groups that can review this, starting at the council which people are free to contact in that case
<phunyguy> Fuchs++
<Fuchs> I mean, there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess
<phunyguy> But I think the issue is the fact that the IRCC hasn't been.
<Fuchs> hasn't been what?
<MooDoo> with the ircc is there a poc like the loco teams or is everyone equal?
<phunyguy> Fuchs: reviewing, or not taking any action.
<phunyguy> that is the impression I got anyway
<Fuchs> ah, yeah, that would defeat the purpose slightly. But then there still is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess point 5, the community council
<IdleOne> MooDoo: the point of contact for the IRCC would be the chair which was me up until last night.
<cprofitt> Fuchs: that raises a question for me... does behavior only get reviewed in an appeal?
<IdleOne> cprofitt: typically, yes.
<Fuchs> cprofitt: I don't know about core channels, I am only a op in a local channel. But I do assume so, yes.
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> is there any health check done for irc ops on a by channel basis
<Fuchs> (and personally I don't see a point in periodic reviews. If you hear nothing, things are fine. If there are more and more IRCC / CC appeals concerning a specific op, then maybe a review is due)
<phunyguy> ^ yes
<cprofitt> not like a review or inqusition, but like "hey, how are you guys feeling?" everyone still feeling good?
<IdleOne> I was thinking about this a little earlier. I think a big problem is that we are trying to govern this giant country and not letting each city do it's own thing.
<cprofitt> Fuchs: some channels can really push operators... no news is not always good news if we have people in the process of burning out
<Fuchs> cprofitt: then why don't these people report that?
<LjL> maybe they do in private and (semi-)informally and get ignored all the time
<cprofitt> Fuchs: it is hard to see that you are burning out... when you are burning out.
<Fuchs> anyway. We  (the german speaking ones) have regular meetings where such concerns can/could be addressed.  Based on experience: rarely up to never used
<LjL> surprise
<Fuchs> cprofitt: well, then I wonder if they'd notice if they are asked "are you feeling okay?". I doubt it. If people _around_ an op notice that he/she is burning out, then it's their duty to report. Not due to this being IRC or ubuntu, but rather common sense.
<cprofitt> Fuchs: the people themselves may not...
<cprofitt> but perhaps their fellow ops would
<Fuchs> I don't want to sound overly pessimistic, but I don't really think there is an administrative works-everytime solution for this problem.
<Fuchs> well, yes, then they should report it, really :)
<cprofitt> and if there was a set time to discuss it would not feel so much like ratting out a friend
<MooDoo> Fuchs: reporting it only works if it doesn't fall on deaf ears right?
<cprofitt> yes, we have to not have deaf ears as well
<Fuchs> MooDoo: well, yes, obviously. But there you also have quite a big set of ears  (starting with your fellow ops, then the IRCC, then the CC), so if all of them are deaf, then there is a huge problem
<cprofitt> Has it been the case that operators report burn out and do not get listened too?
<IdleOne> Fuchs cprofitt: people have gone to the ircc and suggested that an op should maybe take a break, but there hasn't been (that I have seen) any real way of mandating an op take time off.
<phunyguy> short of removing +o from the channels
<LjL> of course it's not like a "forced break" is anything that can be considered a "break" but in bureaucratic terms
<IdleOne> which is not the best way
<cprofitt> IdleOne: do you think that is because 'time off' is seen as a punishment rather than a well earned vacation?
<phunyguy> IdleOne: it's the only way.
<IdleOne> cprofitt: I think so, yes.
<Fuchs> I think taking flags of should be really the last possible measure, as indeed it can be taken wrongly by the affected person. Talking to them is way more important, and trying to solve it without having to alter actual privileges. However, if it doesn't work, then I'd say that is still better than a burnout, really
<cprofitt> is there resistence to rotating channels? In other words... ops rotate through channels so everyone gets a turn in the stressful and non-stressful channels?
<Fuchs> maybe the "punishment" sense can be lowered a bit when people keep other things  (e.g. launchpad memberships or whatnot), so they still feel as part of the team, just not on duty
<cprofitt> I would not want to have all rookies in stressful channels mind you...
<LjL> Fuchs: do you think not allowing for leeway after removing flags is going to be helpful against getting both?
<IdleOne> I think channel culture will make rotating ops difficult
<phunyguy> IdleOne: agree.
<Fuchs> LjL: I'd say depends on the case, I wouldn't give a general statement here. It certainly has to be well thought of and done carefully. I am not really aware of the current case, but you seem to be very unhappy
<Fuchs> LjL: if you want to talk to someone "external" about it, feel free to poke me
<cprofitt> I agree IdleOne, but if we keep people familiar with the channel culture in with those that are not potentially we can help have more people exposed
<Fuchs> LjL: but as for the general solution and not "your" case: see above, depends, really.
<LjL> not external enough i'm afraid
<cprofitt> I would think the start of rotation might be difficult, but eventually it would level out
<Fuchs> LjL: well, let me know if I can do something for you or organize someone, then :)
<Fuchs> cprofitt: I am slightly against rotation. Knowing a couple of different ubuntu channels: the culture really is that different that an op not used to it might very well start upsetting people,
<phunyguy> cprofitt: I am not OK with that.
<MooDoo> cprofitt: wouldn't that just annoy people rotating?
<MooDoo> From starting my ops process, can't you just have some process in place for putting ops on review?
<Fuchs> e.g. if a specific topic or behaviour was so far okay in channel #ubuntu-xy, now the new op comes in and kicks people due to it, then things are quite sure to go downwards from there on
<phunyguy> we all have the channels we are most comfortable in.
<MooDoo> Fuchs: see isn't that where people need to be approacing ircc and reporting it?
<Fuchs> I'd rather say have more ops in the "difficult" channels  (and yes, I know how hard it is, former staff, #defocus)
<cprofitt> rotating could annoy people... I was just brain storming a way to get people time away from stress with out removing op status
<cprofitt> or having it be a punishment
<Fuchs> MooDoo: well, yes, but actually I'd rather if stuff like that would not happen in the first place :)   But yes, that would be where to go from there  (if talking to ops doesn't already work)
<LjL> MooDoo: i think it's where people, especially long-time channel regulars, should probably tell the rookie concerned "get the fuck out of our channel now"
<Fuchs> in a slightly friendlier tone, and maybe giving him/her the chance to adapt first
<phunyguy> unfortunately, the way I see it, stress is part of the job you applied for.  Maybe removing op status from that channel is not the best idea.  But there should be some sort of system in place for "Ok you have been reported 4 times now for being a jerk in #ubuntu, let's talk and see where your head is at"
<phunyguy> maybe try to guide the operator into a different behavior
<phunyguy> thids doesn't need to be too incredibly difficult.
<MooDoo> hang on shouldn't the op guide themselves,?
<phunyguy> not if they are pissing people off.
<Fuchs> MooDoo: technically yes, but assuming you do have a rotation (which I think is not a good idea), then this might be hard
<IdleOne> MooDoo: yes, but ops are human and sometimes humans don't see how they are acting until it is too late
<Fuchs> what should happen though, regardless of whether you do have a rotation or not, is that other  (more senior) ops do guide you
<Fuchs> so if you really do introduce an op rotation (which I still see as a bad idea), then maybe have the new op take a couple of days in there first without actual opping, so he/she sees how things are done
<LjL> Fuchs: oh, is that why rww was appointed as my mentor in 2012 or whenever it was? i had never seen that under that light
<IdleOne> We need to try and keep this as non personal as possible. This discussion is not about one person or one channel.
<Fuchs> LjL: again, I am afraid that I do not know your specific case, sorry. I do think that mentoring is a good thing, though. Whether rww is a good choice or not is up to debate, I can't really decide whether that was sarcasm from you there or not  (sorry, downside of text only communication)
<LjL> Fuchs: it was sarcasm, since in 2012, i had merely taken what you'd call a "break" or "hiatus" from opping, since i had actually been an op starting in 2006
<LjL> Fuchs: and in fact, rww only started being an op after i was
<Fuchs> (and I think it would be better to keep this debate here generic, so that future cases can be solved as well)
<Fuchs> ah, yeah, as said, wasn't aware of the specifics. But then maybe this should have been solved back then, I am afraid that no matter what is done or decided or discussed here today changes what happened in 2012 :(
<phunyguy> ^
<Fuchs> however, I do think that, if everybody tries to keep emotions out of this and be pragmatic, this here could lead to past errors not happening again, and improve the situation for the future
<LjL> Fuchs: yet, rww has only started being an op *again* recently, end of 2013 i believe?
<LjL> was he assigned a mentor?
<Fuchs> now while that doesn't solve your case, I am afraid that whatever might have happened already did happen, so it is too late anyway. So lets make the best out of it at least, right? :)
<LjL> no
<Fuchs> well, I don't know, but if there is rule that people should have a mentor and he fell under that and didn't get one: that would be something that should be addressed. Then there we'd have a point that could be improved
<MooDoo> Do you feel ops that have been doing it awhile and who come back require mentors?
<Fuchs> to be somewhat blunt (hoping you accept that from me): whatever happened that made you made: unfortunately it did happen and can't be changed. But we could try to improve things for the future, so this doesn't happen to others. That would be nice, wouldn't it?   (Well, you wouldn't directly benefit from it. But neither would you from anything else, hence the "unfortunately already too late")
<phunyguy> Yep, man this is a great discussion so far.
<phunyguy> MooDoo: I do not.
<LjL> Fuchs: nice? no, i wouldn't find it nice
<Fuchs> LjL: right. What would you find nice?
<IdleOne> LjL: there was strong opposition back then to giving you back +o and that is why the IRCC at the time decided to assign a mentor. I agree with Fuchs that there is nothing that can be done now to change how things happened then. How do we make things better now is the question.
<LjL> IdleOne: how do you happen to know that, given that last time we talked about that in #ubuntu-irc-council, the general response seemed to be that you didn't know / remember?
<MooDoo> LjL: so from what I've been seeing, you've been aggreived somehow....I don't know the ins and outs of it, but let me ask.  What are you actually wanting right now [sorry if that sounded aggressive?]
<LjL> MooDoo: what i'm wanting is only my concern
<IdleOne> LjL: because I spoke to members of the IRCC at the time after the discussion we had in the council channel and learned this
<LjL> Fuchs: getting laid, other things
<phunyguy> this is getting off track
<MooDoo> sorry
<Fuchs> LjL: right. Let me rephrase: what would you like here / from the CC / from the ops team to be done?
<IdleOne> LjL: This is still an ubuntu channel, please keep it clean and within the channel guidelines please.
<LjL> IdleOne: eat shit
 * MooDoo is just totally lost lol....
<Fuchs> LjL: because I really suggest that either we all try to keep this pragmatic and actual helpful or, if not possible, let the situation cool down first until it is possible.
 * chu sighs
<phunyguy> hell chu
<phunyguy> hello*
<phunyguy> oops
<chu> Hey phunyguy.
<MooDoo> sorry guys I just don't get it, he doesn't want anything, he doesn't want anything resolved, but he won't tell us why?  I'm missing something pyes i'm a noob] ;)
<phunyguy> MooDoo: it's a long story.
<phunyguy> MooDoo: reading the ubuntu-irc mailing list has lots of good info.
<MooDoo> phunyguy: yeah sorry for interferring....just wondering why he keeps coming in moaning...
<phunyguy> MooDoo: no worries
 * MooDoo shuts up lol
<cprofitt> MooDoo: your input is valued... and you guys are correct that to get to a better place we can not rehash what happened in 2012 on a personal level... generic with suggestions to get better.... sure
<MooDoo> :)  I agree to the point that there needs to be some way of policing the ops though, but do people feel scared approaching the IRCC in the first place?
<phunyguy> MooDoo: I doubt it
<MooDoo> phunyguy: doubt or know?
<phunyguy> I doubt folks are afraid to approach the IRCC, but I cannot speak for everyone
<phunyguy> it's not like it is public info unless they make it public.
<cprofitt> I thik we have two issues
<MooDoo> it sounds to me that people who go into #ubuntu for example, just as a generic user who doesn't know ubuntu well wouldn't kow what to do if an ops became abusive or was bullying them
<cprofitt> 1)  Operators who made a bad decision on a particular case -- the case needs to be reviewed
<Daekdroom> MooDoo, are you talking about "people" in general or other ops?
<cprofitt> 2) Bad operators - either due to burn out or other
<MooDoo> Daekdroom: in this case generaly people sorry think i've gone off track
<Daekdroom> I'm not the generic #ubuntu visitor and I have no idea how to contact IRCC (although I don't think I'd have trouble finding out how)
<phunyguy> well if you get banned from #ubuntu, you can go to -ops to discuss, and they will give you the appeals link
<phunyguy> generally.
<Daekdroom> Yes. Sometimes they even include 'https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess?action=show&redirect=IrcTeam%2FAppealProcess" in the ban.
<MooDoo> as a percentage [ish random guess] how many of these appeals followed through, is there a ticketing system or such like?
<chu> I have a sneaky suspicion most appeals are rubbish.
<cprofitt> chu: that would be an issue as well... we need to have people think appeals are valid
<bazhang> s/sneaky/sneaking/
<MooDoo> well if it's all done without no history / logs, then that's not very good :S
<phunyguy> maybe a ticket system isn't a half bad idea
<cprofitt> though we also have to have a system that disallows people who are tossed for good reason gumming up the works repeatedly with appeals
<chu> Note that I am in no way involved with the IRCC though, just the most common case (well, of the cases I see) of someone requesting an appeal are troll users.
<MooDoo> chu: I'm not either, but I want to be one day lol
<MooDoo> cprofitt: you'd have to have it that the owner of the ticket isn't the op being complained about...but they can have input on it
<cprofitt> MooDoo: the issue with compaints is that they usually have these features:
<cprofitt> 1)  A person booted from a channel usually gets more angry and acts poorly for a period of time befor calming down
<cprofitt> 2) a person booted usually makes allegations they were being picked on in another channel or that it is a long standing fued
<cprofitt> 3)  People have bad days
<phunyguy> eehhh.... starting to retract my statement about it being a decent idea
<phunyguy> seems like am admin nightmare
<chu> Of all the requests I have seen, they are usually of the form: "I don't like ikonia; he banned me. Remove my ban now or I will call Mark Shuttleworth and complain."
<cprofitt> MooDoo: the way the system is currently setip -- I think is that the the IRCC members are not -ops while serving on the IRCC
<MooDoo> phunyguy: what other historical medium do you have?  or is it all done on the fly?
<cprofitt> chu: exactly
<phunyguy> I don't understand the question
<cprofitt> most complaints about bans are overly aggressive
<MooDoo> cprofitt: ah!
<MooDoo> phunyguy: do you log op complaints any where?
<MooDoo> phunyguy: I might totally not be making sense here, just trying to get a feel for how it all works,
<cprofitt> I think there is a broader issue of behavior that does not result in boots
<phunyguy> MooDoo: not that I am aeware of
<phunyguy> aware*
<cprofitt> I am not aware of one either
<MooDoo> hmmm interesting
<cprofitt> MY assumption though would be an email sent to the IRCC
<cprofitt> that would be in a mailing list
<phunyguy> No I think that would be a bad idea
<phunyguy> thta probably becomes public info
<phunyguy> that*
<phunyguy> There is an irc-council channel, no?
<cprofitt> phunyguy: not all email lists are public
<phunyguy> this is also true.
<cprofitt> there is a channel
<MooDoo> couldn't you have a channel where the aggrieved parties could come for a meeting with an senior op?
<cprofitt> private email list only seen by irc-council and perhaps the cc would likely keep things more private
<cprofitt> MooDoo: then you have an issue with what if it was a senior op who did the kick-ban
<cprofitt> it is an administrative nightmare, but I would think you have to go outside of the -op group to complain
<cprofitt> though to be honest I think if most people back away from a kick-ban... sleep on it and then come back and talk to the -op who booted them that things would likely go fairly well
<cprofitt> especially if they offered an apology for the poor behavior
<MooDoo> you guys rock, it's all so complicated lol
 * MooDoo makes a mental note, you really want to get involved with this ;) lol
<cprofitt> being an -op is not an easy thing
<cprofitt> at least not in the high traffic low experience channels
<MooDoo> cprofitt: now he tells me seeing as I've applied to be one lol
<cprofitt> MooDoo: I am glad you did... I think the more people that -op the more likely this problem becomes a bit easier to deal with
<phunyguy> I agree.
<cprofitt> more -ops mean people can take a break from a rough channel... feel less pressure that they have to be there
<cprofitt> and more eyeballs on bad -ops
<cprofitt> bad -ops decisions
<cprofitt> etc
<phunyguy> why do you keep adding a dash?
<phunyguy> -ops
<cprofitt> habbit I guess
<phunyguy> and an extra b
<phunyguy> :)
<MooDoo> and the groups you apply to are devel-ops etc ubuntu-ops ?
<cprofitt> yeah... had hobbit on my mind
<chu> One problem with certain users is that the second you invoke your op "powers" you essentially escalate the problem and the user is now set in some irrational tirade against *you*, so that for certain users it's really about catalyzing *without* showing that you're an op. Now this is time and effort which some ops just don't have to spend, so, how do you deal with it?
<phunyguy> chu, well said
<phunyguy> if there is no time to spend being an op... then whey are they doing it?
<MooDoo> there is a saying behaviour breeds behaviour, sholdn't you only use ops when it's the last resourt?
<Daekdroom> MooDoo, it is the reason FreeNode asks channel ops to only have +o when necessary.
<MooDoo> :)
<cprofitt> chu: I think it also depends on the behavior
<phunyguy> hence chanserv, and flags
<Daekdroom> When someone has +o, the dynamic changes.
<cprofitt> swearing in an official ubuntu channel is different than making a racial comment attacking a person
<MooDoo> both require just a warning surely
<cprofitt> some behavior needs a private discussion other behavior needs a boot to the head
<cprofitt> MooDoo: hence some of the difference in ops... if I saw someone attack a person with racial attacks I would boot them
<cprofitt> but I realize that might just be me.
<cprofitt> I have a low tolerance for that
<phunyguy> perfectly acceptable, but we are allowed to act how we feel is best for the channel
<cprofitt> use of a racially charged word without the personal attack would be a warning from me
<cprofitt> +1 phunyguy
<phunyguy> there will always be someone that disagrees.
<phunyguy> which is why, and I hate to say this, the IRCC probably doesn't do much when approached.  How would you fix it?
<cprofitt> phunyguy -- well if there was a pattern of inconsistent operator behavior
<phunyguy> right
<phunyguy> but insonsistent according to whom?
<cprofitt> say op 1 kicks person A for swearing, but then allows person B a long time Ubuntu personality to swear up a storm... that would be a problem
<MooDoo> so why don't ircc do much, you need to change this
<chu> I don't like drawing attention to some things, because it then just attracts certain observers - they now know what's a "key" to firing off the ops. And in the end, it's that response they're looking for, some form of "validation" perhaps. I'll often let something slide - without a warning - and if it continues, then it becomes something I deal with.
<cprofitt> I hope everyone thinks this has been a valuable discussion
<phunyguy> of course it has
<cprofitt> I would encourage further discussion
<cprofitt> but we need to keep it calm and not dredge up old wounds
<MooDoo> it's been enlightening :)
<cprofitt> that only makes trying to move forward difficult
<MooDoo> so perhaps you can make points from the logs and raise it at the next ircc meeting?  does this happen?
<MooDoo> wow i'm so interferring ;)
<cprofitt> MooDoo: anyone can likely add an item to the agenda
<cprofitt> everyone might want to read this:
<cprofitt> http://www.mindtools.com/pages/article/newLDR_86.htm
<cprofitt> or any other information on the stages of team development
<cprofitt> to help identify what is taking place with the team
<cprofitt> I am also willing to have anyone contact me and discuss things
<MooDoo> thanks all, it's been fun, speak soon, taking son to bed :D
<phunyguy> ok sir.
<cprofitt> thanks MooDoo
<cprofitt> phunyguy: is there any particular behavior from last night or today that you find troubling?
<phunyguy> cprofitt: we hashed that out last night
<phunyguy> all is well.
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> what about today - this discussion?
<phunyguy> I don't understand the question, and why are you singling me out?
<cprofitt> did not mean to single you out, but MooDoo went to put his son to bed
<cprofitt> and I knew you were still here
<cprofitt> this is a heated topic... so I wanted to make sure how the discussion went was acceptable... to see if I could have guided it any better
<phunyguy> I think this was a great discussion today.
<Pricey> 17:47:25 < Fuchs> e.g. if a specific topic or behaviour was so far okay in channel #ubuntu-xy, now the new op comes in and kicks people due to it, then things are quite sure to go downwards from there on
<Pricey> Oh deary deary deary dear that makes me crnige.
<Pricey> Cringe even.
<Fuchs> hm?
<chu> Although I came into this conversation late, I think something which came up was about accountability of operators. But I have no idea what a nice solution to this problem would be.
<phunyguy> chu: that is indeed a big issue that has no clear resolution
<Pricey> Fuchs: You seem to be implying that there would be a problem with the op choosing to take action because of there being a bad topic. I don't really want to get in on that discussion.
<phunyguy> chu: but I don't feel it is impossible to resolve.
<Fuchs> Pricey: read the whole backlog.
<Pricey> Fuchs: What narks me off is that you suggest straight away that the new op would kick people due to it... and that's what narks me off.
<Pricey> nark nark nark
<Pricey> Fuchs: I have been.
<Fuchs> Pricey: no, the discussion was whether ops should be rotated between different channels,
<Pricey> Fuchs: I'm ignoring that discussion.
<phunyguy> apparently.
<Fuchs> Pricey: and so it could happen that an operator who does not know that culture might act based on what he is used to, which might not work in that culture
<cprofitt> Pricey: that was in reference to my asking about rotating ops through difference channels
<Pricey> Fuchs: Sure, whatever, that's fine.
<Pricey> You're missing the point.
<Fuchs> Pricey: maybe that is not the best idea, then ;)
<cprofitt> more of a worry about an op not knowing the culture of a channel
<Pricey> Can we please just stop kicking everyone?
<chu> The example I gave before was a counter-example to that rotation policy; for the reasons I gave, I would be a terrible op in #ubuntu, but I can op the more "social" channels (well, I believe so, maybe others see differently, no qualms against that)
<Fuchs> Pricey: err, you got that completely wrong, neither I nor anyone else suggested or even supported a new op kicking anyone
<Pricey> If there's a disruption in a channel, kicking and banning is a bad idea.
<Pricey> Fuchs: "if a specific topic or behaviour was so far okay in channel #ubuntu-xy, now the new op comes in and kicks people due to it"
<cprofitt> Pricey: it was an example of what could go wrong, not a suggestion
<chu> [05:54] <Pricey> If there's a disruption in a channel, kicking and banning is a bad idea. +1
<phunyguy> This is making me itch.
<Pricey> You could have written "... now the new op comes in and starts trying to tackle the problem, taking people aside etc. etc."
<Fuchs> yes, which is a hypothetical situation in case of op rotation (which I, three times at least, said is a bad idea), not what I suggest happens
<Fuchs> Pricey: sorry for being direct and blunt, but really, do read the backlog again
<Fuchs> I was _at no single point_ suggesting that people should be kicked.
<Fuchs> Thank you :)
<Pricey> Fuchs: I don't mean to say that you're a bad example, always kicking people etc. et. etc.
<Pricey> But I feel that that *does* happen.
<phunyguy> yes it does happen, and is my exact beef.
<cprofitt> pricey I think we agree that kicking people is a last resort
<Pricey> And I think that using examples like that to make your point is a subconscious pointer to a real problem.
<cprofitt> at least I do.
<phunyguy> Pricey++
<Pricey> I think IdleOne's kick of LjL above is a good example.
<Fuchs> Pricey: again, sorry, please do read it again. You are currently attacking me based on false assumptions, which is highly unfair.
<chu> Yep, that's my only complaint, that's a very large factor in LjL's bigger issue too, not that I want to take the discussion back there.
<cprofitt> Pricey: I saw a +q not a kick
<cprofitt> did I miss something?
<Fuchs> no, you didn't.
<Fuchs> there was no kick and no suggestion to kick either.
<phunyguy> how is +q any different in this case?
<Pricey> Fuchs: I believe I understand the context... rotation would mean uneven application of policies, causing unnecessary friction etc. etc. ?
<phunyguy> if anything it is worse than a kick
<Fuchs> Pricey: correct, which is why I brought up a possible bad situation that could happen from rotation. After mentioning at least three times that rotation is, in my opinion, a bad idea.
<Pricey> Fuchs: Cool, I agree :)
<phunyguy> at least with a kick, you can come back.  With a +q, you are essentially banned, but can still see the conversation
<Fuchs> Good. Thank you.
<Pricey> Fuchs: I hope no op would do that though... see a bad conversation and kick for it. That's my point. It's a bad solution to a perhaps non-problem.
<Pricey> (Sure, this is all oversimplifying and no doubt there'll be no end of intricacies in any real-world situation.)
<Fuchs> Pricey: well, I took the worst possible case to show why it is a bad idea. Substitute the kick with either a quiet or even catalyzing and it still is bad
<Pricey> Fuchs: Far less bad and disruptive though :)
<Fuchs> yes, but still bad and unneeded, so why go for "less bad" if you can have "good" instead?
<cprofitt> I would agree that any administrative action would potentially escalate the situation, but if a person is causing significant problems for a channel something must be done
<cprofitt> is there an issue with different ops not taking 'ideal' action in such cases?
<Pricey> Fuchs: The example is grounded in the fact that the action is "bad". I agree that rotation is a silly idea.
<cprofitt> Pricey: to give you some background it has been suggested that some operators might need to take a 'break' - I was spitballing ideas to make such breaks seem less like a punishment and more like an earned vacation
<Unit193> 1. Maaan, you create a lot of backlog to read...  2. I think this has been sidetracked.
<Pricey> cprofitt: I believe I'm up to date.
<chu> Unit193: Sidetracked *from*?
<phunyguy> no, forced breaks are probably not the solution.
<phunyguy> that just creates more tension
<Unit193> chu: Getting caught in the details of an example.
<cprofitt> forced breaks would produce tension...
<cprofitt> I agree
<phunyguy> any kind of forced action should absolutely be a last resort.
<Unit193> chu: Getting back on now.
<phunyguy> that includes op rotation.
<cprofitt> but we likely have to find a way for people to de-stress...
<cprofitt> even when they do not realize the need themselves
<cprofitt> it would be best if fellow ops, friends, could handle that
<MooDoo> didn't help that I was rabbiting on as well Unit193 ;)
<phunyguy> so, corner them?
<cprofitt> no, not corner -- that is why I said friends
<phunyguy> still seems that it would cause them to put up a wall.
<cprofitt> it has to be received as something from a friend not someone who is going to increase the tension
<phunyguy> that will be hard to do in a public forum
<cprofitt> that is a very difficult fine line -- as anyone with brothers, sisters or spouses can attest
<chu> Yep
<cprofitt> phunyguy: I would say such advice should be handled in private not in public
<phunyguy> ok, so here is the problem with that, it starts organizing "pacts" of a few ops against one person
<cprofitt> I see a simulairty in a parent over reacting in a punishment with a child... the other parent needs to support the spouse, but has to ensure the over reaction is realized by the other parent
<cprofitt> phunyguy do you think it is a non-issue or do we need to try and find a good way to deal with these issues?
<phunyguy> I think it is an issue 100%
<phunyguy> BUT
<chu> Maybe we need to play good cop/bad cop. If you get a complaint about op X, find an op you know they are friends with, and an op you know they don't get along with. Get them both to talk up about it.
<phunyguy> how can that be dealt with?
<MooDoo> chu: that could be very time consuming
<cprofitt> chu wouldn't that cause the person to react to the bad cop?
<chu> MooDoo: Yeah, unfortunately.
<cprofitt> time consuming, but would it be worth it?
<MooDoo> can't it just be simple as , x complains about op and ircc council member approach X see if it's a valid complaint then they talk to op ?
<chu> cprofitt: I would rather hope it goes the other way, and having both sides of the cube, the person could reason it themselves.
<cprofitt> I do not have a lot of experience with good cop v bad cop so I am not sure
<chu> I don't either, but much experience playing the devil's advocate, and I take that position to help people reason things out for themselves (not *just* 'cause I'm an ass ;P).
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> Pricey: any thought, I respect your experience... would love for you to weigh in
<Pricey> There are enough processes and procedures.
<cprofitt> Pricey: is there an issue with operator behavior?
<Pricey> cprofitt: We all make mistakes.
<cprofitt> true... I would not consider occassional mistakes an issue overall
<Pricey> Given a couple of hours together at a UDS (shame it's now virtual...) I doubt any of us would refuse to buy anyone else in this channel a drink. Things really do get silly over text sometimes.
<MooDoo> +1
<cprofitt> I agree with that.
<cprofitt> I miss physical UDSs
<cprofitt> I have made the suggestion that we have a physical UDS once every LTS
<Pricey> cprofitt: Awesome, are you financing it?
<MooDoo> get this chat on a google+ hangout ;)
<phunyguy> Google :(
<chu> :(
<MooDoo> the only issue with that is you'd probably see some real middle fingers :)
<cprofitt> Pricey: I could try to finance it, but I doubt that I can run a debt as far as a government
<cprofitt> actually I can't finance it :-)
<MooDoo> cprofitt: well that's a bit selfish ;)
<cprofitt> true
<MooDoo> can't you sweet talk jono or mark?
<MooDoo> ;)
<chu> I appreciate that he checked his financial statement first.
<cprofitt> with three kids I have very little money
<cprofitt> I will try sweet talking both jono and Mark
<MooDoo> tell me about it, cprofitt my son is minecraft mad at the moment.
<cprofitt> not sure it will work though
<MooDoo> changing the subject a bit, can someone takea  look at this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess?action=show&redirect=IrcTeam%2FAppealProcess
<MooDoo> is this right? -  <ircc-appeals AT SPAMFREE ubottu DOT com>
<MooDoo> ubottu?
<cprofitt> MooDoo: not sure
<phunyguy> ubottu.com is correct I think
<MooDoo> ok i'll shut up :)
<cprofitt> no need to shutup .. it was a fair question
<Pricey> MooDoo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess?action=diff&rev1=7&rev2=8 jussi added it so i'd assume it was probably correct.
<MooDoo> okey cokey....
<AlanBell> hi all
<cprofitt> hey AlanBell
<MooDoo> hello
 * AlanBell reads back lots and lots of stuffs
<cprofitt> yes, lots of stuff.
<MooDoo> AlanBell: it'll give you a head ache ;)
<AlanBell> MooDoo: yeah, it will
<MooDoo> :)
<AlanBell> ok, first thing that I can actually answer :) <ircc-appeals AT SPAMFREE ubottu DOT com> is the address that creates a ticket in http://ubottu.com/tickets/scp/login.php
<AlanBell> so, for appeals, we get a ticket to track
<phunyguy> oh, good
<MooDoo> ah there is a ticketing system
<AlanBell> mostly appeals are of the nature of someone who got abusive, got kicked out, appeals to the IRCC to overturn the decision
<Unit193> Did kind of wonder about < IdleOne> I was thinking about this a little earlier. I think a big problem is that we are trying to govern this giant country and not letting each city do it's own thing.
<AlanBell> we then spend a ridiculous amount of time and effort that nobody knows about, discussing the matter with the user and *almost* always backing up and supporting the decision of the operator
<AlanBell> because the IRCC is there to support and back up the operators
<Unit193> (We have a "review IRCC tickets on the agenda for every meeting, didn't everyone know it existed? :/ )
<AlanBell> which is what I may have mentioned in the reply I did to the open letter . . .
<Pricey> AlanBell: Is that the point of the IRCC?
<AlanBell> we are *not* here to regularly review and discipline the operators
<AlanBell> Pricey: it is one of our functions, yes
<Unit193> IRCC not being IA is a good thing™
<Pricey> Unit193: IA?
<phunyguy> internal affairs
<phunyguy> ?
<AlanBell> so one of the things that I have been doing is trying to make sure that regular problem users have a ban history from multiple operators, so they can't claim a vendetta from one operator for example
<IdleOne> Pricey: I didn't kick LjL earlier I simply muted him. My intention is not to keep anyone from expressing their opinion on this very heated topic, but I will not let someone blatantly break the CoC and channel guidelines that are currently in place. Especially from someone who helped to create those guidelines and knows better.
<AlanBell> there has been quite a lot of conflicting opinion recently on what the IRCC should be doing
<phunyguy> I am coming to the conclusion that I don't know enough about the IRCC to make any real recommendations here.
<AlanBell> some have suggested that the IRCC should personally interview all the operators in turn, to find out what their opinions on life are or something. Not really something I want to do tbh
<AlanBell> we are always available, but proactively going round everyone isn't really what it is about
<IdleOne> I also would appreciate that before you go around pointing fingers at me or anyone else, make sure you know what you are talking about. I respect that you have been a long time user and contributor to this community. I know you were one of the original IRCC members.
<cprofitt> AlanBell: Yeah... I do not feel that is possible given the time it would take... and the chance for positive results would be low anyway
<AlanBell> we really don't do an awful lot apart from protecting ops from appeals, and the occasional channel management decision where one has to be done
<cprofitt> IdleOne: what are you talking about?
<Pricey> AlanBell: That's a bit sad.
<AlanBell> cprofitt: think that was addressed to Pricey
<AlanBell> Pricey: in what way?
 * cprofitt nods to AlanBell 
<AlanBell> so some people think the IRCC should do less, or not exist
<cprofitt> ok.. misread that
<IdleOne> cprofitt: I don't appreciate having my actions questioned when I know from experience that there was no other choice.
<cprofitt> IdleOne: I agree with that.
<AlanBell> I am up for making changes, really I am
<IdleOne> All I am saying is that in this particular case maybe Pricey is not aware of all the history.
<AlanBell> so after the main part of the recent drama, we were discussing factoid over-use, and someone suggested doing a bit of a collaborative review of them, and how we use them
<cprofitt> AlanBell: the problem I see is that many of the potential solutions bring with them other issues
<AlanBell> this was the *first* actionable suggestion I had seen, so I figured it would be good to get on with it, but there was resistance to it that I don't really understand
<phunyguy> I thought the general consensus was, factoids should be for technical things only, not op issues.
<phunyguy> like !grub vs !language
<phunyguy> maybe I misunderstood?
<AlanBell> we have no idea what the general concensus is
<phunyguy> ok.
<phunyguy> well that is how I see it.  So there's that.
<AlanBell> some people suggested reviewing it, so we started to do so
<IdleOne> it was an easy way to get people to work together again
<AlanBell> it is possible that we will delete every non-technical factoid, or some of them, or none of them
<cprofitt> Not sure why there would be resistence to a review of it either AlanBell
<AlanBell> but I am not going to autocratically decide
<IdleOne> and maybe start to rebuild some semblance of a team
 * cprofitt nods to IdleOne 
<Daekdroom> Factoids like !ru, !es etc, are useful to redirect people, tho, specially when they don't know English well (or at all)
<phunyguy> I can agree there
<AlanBell> http://pad.ubuntu.com/factoids
<IdleOne> some people saw it as an attempt to sweep things under the rug
<phunyguy> Daekdroom: that's understandable
<phunyguy> IdleOne: i don't agree with them.
<AlanBell> so that is the list we started to put together, but then we got stomped on for reasons I don't think were sufficiently well explained to me
<phunyguy> "Either you have not been granted access to this resource or your entitlement has timed out. Please try again."
<phunyguy> :(
<IdleOne> popey: can you give phunyguy access to the etherpad please
<phunyguy> I already requested it on LP
<phunyguy> just needs to be approved
<popey> IdleOne: sure
<IdleOne> thank you
<phunyguy> yes, thank you
<AlanBell> phunyguy: approved
<IdleOne> ah didn't know AlanBell could do it too
<AlanBell> yeah, I was somewhat involved in etherpad use for UDS
<popey> yeah, there's a few admins
<IdleOne> AlanBell: maybe adding the various ops teams would be good?
<AlanBell> sure, adding teams is a touch non-trivial as it sometimes emails every team member, but the ops teams I can do
<AlanBell> done
<IdleOne> yeah, you know I don't mind so much getting a few extra emails. easy to delete what is not important and move on with my life :)
<AlanBell> yeah, just a bit scary when you do it to ~locoteams or whatever
<cprofitt> looks like a good document to work on as a team.
<cprofitt> from my perspective having some warning factoids -- that everyone agrees with the wording on might be helpful
<IdleOne> I'm no team building expert or anything but it seems to me that a team is only a team if they work together on a real concrete, tangible?, project.
<cprofitt> phunyguy: you can offer a suggested alternate to any of the factoids on there.
<cprofitt> IdleOne: I agree
<phunyguy> I am adding my notes.
<cprofitt> gentleman... I need to go cook dinner for the family, but I will be back
<AlanBell> that is great phunyguy :)
<Pricey> cprofitt: I'd far prefer to see nice human to human conversation than "warning factoids" used at every possible opportunity. I'm pretty sure !coc was almost a meme at one point.
<AlanBell> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
 * AlanBell adds to the list
<AlanBell> hmm, it actually has helpful information in it now
<IdleOne> it was along with a few others. That is actually what brought on the discussion of over use of factoids by ops and users. that eventually turned into improving some of the factoids but the idea of using them less was not put aside.
<AlanBell> the idea is that we improve some, ditch some, decide to keep some
<AlanBell> but we decide together, not by IRCC dictat, because we don't really do that
<IdleOne> As ops we can start setting the example by not using them as much or at all if possible and also improve/delete what factoids we have.
<AlanBell> and we can use that review to start more of a wider conversation about how we use them in a human kinda way
<IdleOne> This btw was one of the things that many ops and former ops had issue with. We are not human enough.
<AlanBell> turing test for all operators
<IdleOne> Sure this factoid thing is most definitely not the start point to solving all the issues we have, but we have to start somewhere. I doubt there will ever be consensus on *the* starting point.
<AlanBell> I don't have another starting point really
<IdleOne> neither do I
<AlanBell> I know rww and others think that it is wandering off and failing to address the real issues . . .
<AlanBell> but without knowing what the real issues are in an addressable way, I have nowhere else to start
<AlanBell> if someone wants to suggest another starting point (apart from the individual interviews with operators to decide if they are human enough, because that isn't going to happen)
<IdleOne> phunyguy has mentioned a couple but I think the solution to what he said boils down to we aren't human enough.
<phunyguy> Do I have to save these changes on the etherpad, or does it just do it on its own?
<IdleOne> auto saves
<phunyguy> ok good.
<AlanBell> multiplayer notepad, it saves every keystroke
<phunyguy> good.  I have made my edits.
<phunyguy> I hope I did it right
<AlanBell> looks good to me, the plan is/was to gather general opinions from more people, and have a team meeting on wednesday 19th march where we would make a final decision about each one
<AlanBell> we have had a general principal of discussing things at any time, but deciding things at a booked time
<IdleOne> setting a date for a final decision to be made gives people a deadline to get things worked on.
<AlanBell> that way people don't miss the end of the discussion and the decision if they don't want to, they can arrange to be there
<IdleOne> without a deadline you never get things done. Least that is how I am.
<phunyguy> ^
<IdleOne> I've been meaning to build a shed for the past 20 years
<IdleOne> silly example I know
<AlanBell> we could all decide what colour to paint it
<MooDoo> aurbegine ;)
<IdleOne> I'm not a fan off eggplant
<IdleOne> of*
<AlanBell> #dd4814
<MooDoo> sky blue is a good colour for a shed
<Fuchs> note to self: remove this channel from auto-attach
<MooDoo> glad I run irssi in a ssh session, i'm never leaving
 * rww yawns
<MooDoo> tired?  bored?
<rww> just woke up
<MooDoo> lol 21:40 pm for me
<rww> it's past 2pm here, but it's a weekend, and daylight saving time just kicked in, so i get a free pass
 * rww reads scrollback
<rww> AlanBell: yeah, I was pondering that opinion last night, and I retract my objection to factoid review, it's a reasonable start to one of the multitude of issues we have
<AlanBell> thanks rww
<rww> and as far as op rotation: there are some ops that are good at opping some particular channel(s) and would be a bad fit for other channel(s), which would make that challenging
<AlanBell> oh, yeah, op rotation is another actionable suggestion I suppose, I am personally unconvinced it is a workable one, but I should acknowledge it as a suggestion
<rww> i feel a bit useless right now in that I can see some things that are wrong but don't have suggestions for improvement for whatever reason, so i am talking less than usual (which perhaps means that i am talking the same as a normal person, i dunno)
<MooDoo> if ops are comfortable in one channel and you rotate them, surley they would leave and you'd be in a worse state that you are now?
<rww> they'd be unhappy, and the users of the channel would probably be unhappy
<AlanBell> yeah, ops generally op the channels they participate in
<AlanBell> you can't just be assigned #kubuntu for a week and be expected to sit there waiting for something to happen
<rww> e.g. I have ops in #ubuntu-devel and have zero interest in actually reading that channel or opping it, I'm just there to deal with blatant spam. If someone decided to rotate me from #ubuntu to #ubuntu-devel, I would be unhappy.
<AlanBell> however, that is a suggestion for change that has been made
<rww> ditto #ubuntu to #lubuntu ;)
<MooDoo> can't you have a ops section that is a group for ops that don't mind being shuffled around?
 * AlanBell is off to watch telly for a bit o/
<MooDoo> laters
<rww> Since we're throwing suggestions out there, I just had a thought. I haven't eaten yet today so it's probably a bad one tho. Stop having an IRC Council and formal IRC Team, and make an #ubuntu team, an #ubuntu-offtopic team, etc., work by consensus in those teams, and have here or #ubuntu-ops as a collaboration space much like one of #ubuntu-irc's functions was supposed to be collaboration between non-core ops
<hggdh>  well, we can also see ops rotation as enforced time off -- op 1 takes a leave, op 2 comes in
<IdleOne> it is something to look at for sure but i don't see it as an option that we can apply quickly
<IdleOne> could be a good thing to implement with new ops
<rww> and opt-in with existing ops
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> I do think that very strict set of guidelines to how this rotation will happen and when is needed before anything gets started
<IdleOne> exactly how much time before an op is rotated? which channels do we go to and from? all these things need to be clear before hand
<phunyguy> What?
<phunyguy> no!
<phunyguy> I am not OK with this
<hggdh> a priori, I think that 2 years would be a good span.
<rww> 2 years on, 2 years off?
<hggdh> 2 years in, enforced vacation for -- say 6 months
<hggdh> rww: no
<IdleOne> phunyguy: you are no longer a new op :)
<IdleOne> anything that starts would start after your arrival
<hggdh> one of the issues I have seen here since I came is turf. King of the Hill. Whatever you want to name it. Rotating ops this way might alleviate it, and might as well help in spreading the culture of a channel
<phunyguy> still not OK with it
<phunyguy> as a new op I wouldn't be either
<hggdh> phunyguy: sorry, wouldn't be either what?
<phunyguy> I wouldn't be OK with it.  I probably need to read the backlog though
<phunyguy> not giving it my full attention, but the initiall thing I just read about rotating ops through channels, doesn't sit well with me
<hggdh> phunyguy: also, please note that these are *options* we are all putting up. Which ones make sense, or not, are to be found via this discussion
<phunyguy> hence me discussing.  :)
<hggdh> but I personally expect something more detailed than "I am not OK" ;-)
<phunyguy> yes, I apologize.  I can't give this my full attention at the moment
<IdleOne> no problem, take your time
<IdleOne> nothing is being decided, we are all just brain storming
<hggdh> phunyguy: no problems. Keep it in the backburner, and omment on it later on. Remember, these are *options*, probably mal-formed ideas. Perhaps some -- like mine -- deserve nothing better than being shot down as fast as possible. But, still, if we do not put them (ideas) up for discussion, nothing will happen.
<IdleOne> I think one rule the IRCC should make (not now) is to make all final decision during meetings.
<IdleOne> this is something that can be voted on at the next meeting maybe
<Pricey> IdleOne: We should decide that at a meeting first.
<rww> does this include decisions that aren't usually up for public vote? e.g. ban appeals?
<IdleOne> Pricey: lol :)
<IdleOne> rww: I'm not sure really
<IdleOne> again, still brain storming stuff
<cprofitt> the best thing I am seeing today is discussion...
<cprofitt> it is starting to move things forward
<IdleOne> and all it took was me setting fire to the house
 * IdleOne stops kidding
<cprofitt> lol
<IdleOne> I agree. I like that we are talking about all these things.
<AlanBell> 22:23 < IdleOne> I think one rule the IRCC should make (not now) is to make all final decision during meetings.
<AlanBell> we kinda do
<AlanBell> except, that no decisions are final ;)
<IdleOne> true
<IdleOne> Maybe what I am saying is that it would be nice to be able to speak in a public channel about something without it being assumed it is the "official" position
<IdleOne> just because I might say rww smells weird on thursday doesn't mean the entire ircc thinks so
<rww> they do though ;(
<rww> i feel like that's been more of a thing with this IRCC than previous ones, for some reason, especially w.r.t. chairperson saying things
<IdleOne> well yeah. ok, bad example
<IdleOne> rww: so it isn't just me who feels this
<IdleOne> ?
<rww> probably because it got given to the loudest IRCC member :3
<IdleOne> well I'm glad you said it
<IdleOne> I am rather loud
<rww> well, so am I
<IdleOne> a little, but I like that about you.
<IdleOne> there is no uncertainty with you, least not for me.
<AlanBell> rww: I think it is a lot less with this IRCC actually
<AlanBell> I was much more kinda spokespersonish last IRCC, this time so far we have all been speaking quite a bit
<AlanBell> but I think you sort of missed a couple of years :(
<rww> true
<IdleOne> maybe what the ircc should do is more like what the loco council does. They let each loco do their own thing and check in now and then to see how everything is going.
<IdleOne> I think this is basically what rww said also
<cprofitt> that sounds like a reasonable suggestion IdleOne
<rww> IdleOne: yeah, I was drawing off of the LoCo Council there
<rww> as a LoCo team lead, my perception is that the LC doesn't get involved in day to day LoCo stuff unless we go chat with them, or there are complaints, or there's a health check
<rww> which is probably a saner position to be in than the cat herding that IRCC tries to do right now
 * AlanBell wonders what cat herding we have been trying to do
<rww> "An idiomatic saying that refers to an attempt to control or organize a class of entities which are uncontrollable or chaotic. Implies a task that is extremely difficult or impossible to do, primarily due to chaotic factors."
<rww> that sounds like the entire job description of IRCC to me
<AlanBell> really, meetings have been like this
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/IRCC/20131027
<AlanBell> action packed
<rww> i'm not talking about meetings, i'm talking about the 99% of your recent job that's been outside of them
<rww> anyways, this is tangential
<AlanBell> so yeah, there has been some firefighting recently, but we have absolutely not been micromanaging channels
<MooDoo> oh dear LjL isn't happy
<cprofitt> rww: the loco team does have to get involved in some day to day things for some teams
<rww> cprofitt: after complaints and such, yes
<cprofitt> no, not just after complaints
<cprofitt> if there is a team that is struggling they will step in to help
<rww> okays, add that to the exceptions above, then
<cprofitt> most things are reactive, but some are proactive
#ubuntu-irc 2015-03-02
<Kartagis> hi
<thiras> hello
<Kartagis> we are regulars of #ubuntu-tr
<Kartagis> we were wondering if you could grant us access
<Kartagis> thiras and me
<thiras> becuase we are getting heavy spam attacks and there is no op right there
<Kartagis> correct
<Pici> Kartagis, thiras: You both should be able to op-up now.
<thiras> thank you Pici
<Kartagis> thanks
<Pici> I'll hang out for a bit, let me know if you need anything from me.
<thiras> alright thanks
<stgraber> hello, can someone update the !dmb-ping command to replace bdrung by cyphermox following the latest DMB election? thanks
<rww> ubottu: dmb-ping =~ s/bdrung/cyphermox/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> stgraber: ^
<stgraber> rww: thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2015-03-05
<elfy> seems that we've forgotten to send a reminder that there's the CC catchup scheduled for later today at 1700UTC in -meeting
<MooDoo> doh ;)
<Tm_T> elfy: could you send the emai l for those involved to remind it?
<elfy> Tm_T: I did
<Tm_T>  elfy hmm, I don't see anything, but being in train I barely have working net connection
<elfy> could be moderated again - no idea, did only just send it though
<Tm_T> elfy: don't see moderation notification either (:
<Tm_T> elfy: anyway, I pinged the IRC council folks in hope someone is available
<Tm_T> elfy: I might be, depending on how my travelling goes
<elfy> ok
<elfy> wandering off now :)
<popey> can we please have a bug bot in #ubuntu-touch-meeting?
#ubuntu-irc 2015-03-08
<bynarie> can someone unban me from #ubuntu please? i was banned for nothing
<k1l_> you are ban evading the 4th time now instead of resolving your ban in the first place. that clearly shows you have no intention to follow any rules. as guidelines or code of conduct or the freenode policy.
<bynarie> i dont give a fuck
<bynarie> i was not doing anything wrong
<k1l_> ban evading is already "doing a lot wrong"
<bynarie> u cannot keep me out of that channel dont u get that>?
<bynarie> i have hundreds on bncs, vpns etc etc..
<bynarie> ok so tell me how to resolve this ban then
<bynarie> since im such a criminal
<Mikaela> I think that the channel for discussing bans is #ubuntu-ops
<bynarie> no
<bynarie> u cant talk in there
<bynarie> unless your voiced
<k1l_> you can talk in #ubuntu-ops
<bynarie> ok im there
<bynarie> how about you unban me?
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu-irc bynarie shows his intention about not following any rules at all
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> bynarie: how about you keep out of the channels you are banned from and come back after "some time" when you didnt cause any issues and ask then?
<bynarie> ok but i was not causing any issues i was trying to help a user. how is that causing a problem?
<bynarie> i think u are abusing your "power"
<k1l_> with already 4 times ban evading after been told every time that this is not the way to get a ban lifted, i think "some time" is going to take som real long time time.
<k1l_> *time now
<teward> bynarie: ban evasion is bad - you have to resolve the initial problem of being banned
<bynarie> fine.. ill just change my nick and get on a different IP and you will never know.. which i already am
<bynarie> u guys are seriously losers
#ubuntu-irc 2016-03-09
<Canada89> h
<Canada89> hi
<Canada89> i need report the user in ubuntu italian offtopic
<Canada89> how can i proceeded
<k1l_> Canada89: i dont speak italian, does http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  say anything more specific to that?
<k1l_> in general it would mean talking to the ops of that channel
<ezri> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/RisoluzioneControversie
<ezri> #ubuntu-it-ops
<Canada89> found it
<Canada89> thanks
<krabador> k1l_, still here ?
<k1l_> here
<krabador> hi, i'm reading now "<k1l_> hi, we have a #ubuntu-it user in #ubuntu-irc talking about a user from #ubuntu-it missbehaving. maybe you want to take a look at it"
<k1l_> krabador: it was <Canada89>, he came to #ubuntu-it-ops after that
<krabador> and he had an annoying conduct here?
<k1l_> no, <Canada89> was complaining about some other user from #ubuntu-it which he didnt name here
#ubuntu-irc 2016-03-10
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, dax said: !ban =~ s/!Etiquette and //
<dax> oh right, you're an ubot
#ubuntu-irc 2016-03-12
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, ezri said: !no, isitout is <reply> Nope, it's not out yet!
<ezri> sighhh me
#ubuntu-irc 2017-03-10
<Unit193> chatter29: Hiya.
<chatter29> hey
<Unit193> What's happening?
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<Unit193> No, I asked what was going on, chatter29.
<chatter29> As-salāmu ʿalaykum (Arabic: السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكُمْ‎‎ [asːaˈlaːmu ʕaˈlaikum]) is a greeting in Arabic that means "peace be upon you". The greeting is a standard salutation among Muslims and is routinely used whenever and wherever Muslims gather and interact, whether socially or within worship and other contexts. [1] The typical response to the greeti
<chatter29> ng is waʿalaykumu s-salām (وَعَلَيْكُم السَّلَام [waʕaˈlaikumu sːaˈlaːm]; "and upon you, peace").
<chatter29> prophet muhammad peace be upon him was sent to destroy the musical instruments
<chatter29> men must have one fist beard
<chatter29> mustaches should be very thin
<Unit193> Boring.
<Hexagon__> HI
<Hexagon__> May I ask my problem here?
<Hexagon__> I don't know is there right place or not
#ubuntu-irc 2018-03-05
<robbmunson> What are the requirements to join the IRC team? I've been an an advanced Ubuntu user since 6.06 and was one of the founding members of the Beginners team.
#ubuntu-irc 2019-03-08
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !isitoutyet is Not yet.
